#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【长篇】《亚进化》【第三章已更新·6156字】

## 深天

首先我得道歉。道歉。在狼之乐园长达几个月的断更和回炉重造，毫无疑问是作者的不自尊，和对读者的不尊敬。

     还记得我之前所说的那个“已克服困难”吗？其实那只是自我安慰。在整整一个六月，我经历了漫长的徘徊期，一次又一次地看着兽聚视频，抱头冥思苦想，绞尽脑汁想提炼出深藏在那一个个美丽形体之后的普遍而深刻意义，而身边没有任何人可以交流看法。很多的人，数不清的人，在规避着对兽迷文化的深刻思考，这让卡在瓶颈的我犹如身在孤岛，举目无援。

     一方面在渴望着创作，另一方面又痛苦地发现自己写的东西，没有兽人的影子，没有兽迷的影子，没有兽圈的影子。终日在渴望和失望中徘徊，剧情大纲写了又撕，撕了又写，这样的状态我持续了整整一个月。终日原地踏步的痛苦简直要把我逼疯。提炼，提炼，提炼不出，那些深刻意义不是牵强附会就是太过泛泛，到最后却发现，兽人形体之后的意义，独特的也似乎只有那单纯的审美体验。而若是如此，是做不出书的。

     但也许打一开始我的方向就错了呢？

     《亚进化》的任务不是挖掘兽文化内涵，更不是弘扬兽文化精神，而是给兽人精神添砖加瓦，丰富它的精神内涵。在形体审美之后加入更深的含义，并以文字的形式表现它。这才是《亚进化》的任务。但我没把握——以自己的那点三脚猫功夫能深入到何种程度，但我得试试，做出一本记叙着兽人新内涵的书，并尝试着将这种内涵扩大化，赋予它照进非兽迷者心中的力量。

      本着这个信念，我定下了最终的大纲。透过大纲，我能看到兽人的形体、兽迷的身影；透过大纲，我能看到Anthrocon的自豪、KemonoLink的不屈、Eurofurance的热切、Infurnity的团结、FEC的奋进……

      散落在世界各地的百万兽迷为同一个目标前进。

      兽迷可以“作鸟兽散”，也可以“百万一心”。

      兽人和兽迷，不论哪一种生物都拥有着不容小觑的魅力。我的任务是增添他们的魅力。

      成为一个兽迷，真是数一数二幸福的事情。我的创作大概只是因这幸福有感而发吧。

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
      老规矩，我会每天在这里公布创作进程：


      《亚进化》已参加SF轻小说的2017赛事，因为在SF上没有创作背景，《亚进化》的处境并不乐观。假如兽友觉得本文还不错，请不要忘记在SF上支持作者哦。

       因为大陆和台湾这边信道不好，平时登陆狼之乐园颇有难度，编辑多不便。所以《亚进化》的修校版会放在SF。

链接：http://book.sfacg.com/Novel/83813

----------


## 深天

备用

----------


## 深天

第一奏
我所拥有的一切
第一章
一千封测者

     他缩在一栋商城里，趴伏在瓦砾堆上。这里除了他没有任何人。面前，一堵死灰色的水泥墙被炸出了大洞，钢筋撕扯着，好像一张巨口，朝着大风嘶吼着。铅云如聚，暴雨如注。层层叠叠的雨幕是天然的烟雾弹。在他眼前，笔直的街道冲上跨江大桥，消失在雨色的烟幕中。江的对岸，一片苍然，除了一道接一道冲破雨幕的金光……声声雷动紧随其后。而这不是雷霆。炮弹，带着尖啸，飞过这栋楼的头顶，落到了身后。
　　
    爆炸声和雨声响成了一片。
　　
但不可能有人因此送命了，因为整个战场，整场战役，他这一方，从开始到结束，只有也只可能有一个人参战
　　
    他不厉害，一点也不……他根本没有把握能够取胜，但他一人对抗着一整支队伍。他只是想要看看的自己的极限，到底是个什么模样。
　　
    那暴雨中的大桥，他尝试冲过去的次数，已经多得连自己都数不清。头骨被射流震碎；胸膛被子弹掏出大洞；双翼被汽油弹点燃；颈动脉被破片划穿。倒下，醒来，再从头开始。
　　
    在他面前的，是十六台战车组成的重火力，加上一百来个全副武装者编织的火力网，两者在大桥上交织，编成一道无形的壁障。而他手无寸铁。
　　
    真的是手无寸铁！没有防弹服，没有枪，甚至连刀棒之流都没有，只有自己的这一副血肉做的身体。这一副，看不出是人的动物化，还是动物的拟人化的身体。他还背负着两对羽翼，但在这种恶劣的天气下，这翅膀除了增大中弹面积外，别无一用。
　　
    但这并不意味着完全的没有胜算。
　　
    他带着动物特征，尽管几乎没有人能认得出这是哪一种动物的特征，也许是因为早已灭绝，更可能是因为这生物从未存在过。但无论如何，他带着动物的特征……这就像狂人堕入梦境时的呢喃，一遍又一遍地提醒着自己，身上的那些非人特征，不仅仅意味着外貌或是特殊的生理功能……他能感受到一种奇特的流质在流淌，穿过他，充盈着每一个角落。他能感受到自己体内存在的奇异泵体，有着足以影响这流质的能力。
　　
    调动“相力”，构筑“相式”并发动之的能力。
　　

　　已经问世了，这系统研究这能力的科学。于是，带上动物特征的战斗者不必再和枪支为伍。尽管当下这个科技体系就像1820年的电磁学，但是已经够了。基本的攻防能力，这就是他向人类智慧所要求的一切。他到这里来，只是为了检验自己。

　　检验自己，对这幅身体的理解深度有几许。检验自己，是一个亚种的战士，还是战斗的亚人。

　　他，以及像他一样千千万万的人所形成的理念，是穿破了这身体的本质，还是只在毛茸茸的发肤上原地踏步。

　　而他，想要通过这场绝望的战斗中去一窥答案。

　　他知道自己只要敢向对岸发动攻击，反炮兵雷达立刻就能测出他的位置，六台自走榴弹炮顺着摸过来，瞬间就能把他撕得粉碎。但就这点而言，他并不认为自己是倒霉的一方。

　　右手抓住左手手腕，腕级相流泵闭合，远程相式一号响应，短停共振以启动。
在距离他有一段距离的临江街头上，一盏路灯的基座霎时被点亮，一团等离子体从强光中蹦了出来，裹挟着呼啸飞向对岸，绽放出一层又一层的焰浪，万物照得通明。紧随而来的是敌人的榴弹，六颗同时炸开，地表在颤抖，而他毫发未伤……

　　将相式在其他地点提前设置，预定发射方向，并锁定为待命状态，当要使用时再远程解除锁定，以达到类似无人兵器的效果。——这就是他的战术。

　　远程相式二号响应，短停共振以启动。
等离子球飞过上空，划过一条美丽的弧线，世界霎时一片轰鸣。没等榴弹落过来，又一颗等离子球冲到半空，衔接完美，就好像他真地在那里边跑边发动相式一样……对岸急不可耐地将沿江街道掀了遍。烟云腾空，但很快就被暴雨按了下去。

　　声东击西到此为止，他也能只为他们准备了这么多。按照惯例，在知道他在这边的情况下，对岸会使用徐进弹幕将这边掀翻。他们的第一轮轰炸和第二轮轰炸之间有时间和空间上的间隙，抓住这个空隙，他就可以冲过弹幕扫射，并无伤冲上大桥。

　　第一轮弹幕轰炸在他眼前开始，没有波及到他，但快了……按照他的推算，最多在第二轮，每颗三十公斤的炮弹就会落到他的头上。他只有卡第一轮和第二轮的时空差，否则，他只能像此前无数次的尝试那样，要么选择重来，要么选择放弃。

　　而他还没有做好放弃的准备。

　　永远也不会做好准备的……

　　远程相式包一号响应，远程相式包二号响应，共振以启动，延迟十秒。

　　气相大灵协议2.0已许可，基于协议的空气阻尼以屏障形式扩大化。

　　他一跃而起，冲进暴雨，汹涌的雨幕冲刷着包围着他的透明的屏障。第一轮轰炸已经停止。他站在第二轮轰炸的靶心中，左手抓住右臂手腕，右臂向斜上方看去，呈抛物线地瞄准着对岸闪动金光最密集的地方。

　　他得给他们点坚定不移打击这里的信标才行！

　　强光在他掌心中绽放，等离子球创生，拖着幽蓝色的幻影拉出一道弧线，徐徐落向对岸。
他开始向着大桥，向着被密集雨幕遮盖的对岸狂奔而去。在他身后忽地响起一阵爆鸣，两排等离子球飞到空中，从他身后赶来，越过头顶，飞向大江对岸。呼啸声冲破雨幕，不光是等离子球，还有榴弹，从他的头顶飞过，方才藏身的商城被火焰、瓦砾和浓烟吞没，挂起的热风推着他，让他疯狂的速度变得更加惊骇了。

　　而这时，大江对岸的山丘上，也在爆鸣声中闪作一片。
他冲上大桥，榴弹依旧嗖嗖嗖地从他头顶上飞过。大雨，即将入夜的时分，能见度极差，但他知道就算是在这种条件下，使用气相大灵协议也蒙不了敌人太久。当接近桥的中段时，他就可以确     信，敌人的枪口已经把他当成了靶子。

　　已经到了这个时间点了！

　　基于协议的等离子蒸出与压缩相式，四位式以启动。他飞奔着，穿破雨幕，四轮等离子球体在他的两侧成型。相式锁定。

　　预料之中的事终于来了。子弹，从几乎整个对岸袭来，击中了屏障，爆出一轮又一轮的放射状碎痕。他知道在这么下去屏障就会碎掉，而自己同时加持四个球体，已经不可能有暇顾及屏障的事。但当屏障一碎，他就只能用脊髓、内脏和动脉去抵御敌人的流弹。

　　赌吧！

　　这座桥是悬索桥，而这就意味着在主桥面下没有桥墩直接垂直支撑，那里可以利用！
他翻下桥去，张开双翼在桥面和江面之间向江对岸飞去。头顶的桥面，不仅仅帮他档下了雨水，更帮他免疫了几乎所有的攻击。他们发觉了他在桥面之下飞行，仿佛陷入了疯狂。子弹席卷了每一根钢索，自走炮填上碎甲弹，轰击着桥面。桥面底部震下无数水泥小块，如同霰弹破片一样向      他袭来。

　　但也许有希望。

　　破片和坍塌的大桥，被他甩在身后。这点技巧对他而言，不足挂齿。在梦想中，在白日偶尔出现的幻想中，他无时无刻不在演习这这幅身体的使用方法，并企图穿透，穿透而直击这形体之下的真正含义。

　　他是谁？

　　基于协议的等离子蒸出与压缩相式，八位式以启动。

　　他想把自己推到极限。八轮幽蓝色球体在他身旁飞行着。而悬索桥也即将抵达尽头……
他冲出桥底，当子弹和炮弹还在集中精力啃噬大桥时一跃而上，距离已经近得足够穿透雨幕，敌人的布置——每一辆战车，每一个战士，借着火光尽收眼底。哪个等离子球该去哪里，他心里有数。

　　短停共振以释放。

　　按照预判的位置，一片耀光下，八轮能量球体尽数抛了出去，在天空中拖出一道幽蓝色的弧线，落入山体，一瞬之间，轰鸣盖过了雨声，烈焰吞没了整个山丘。翻滚，上腾，白炽的烈焰蒸发了视野，他的意识随着热浪一震，陷入了一片惨白。

　　又倏尔是一片深黑……透着点暗红，渐渐地有亮光，醒来，发现自己正在一辆大巴车上，睡着了，脑袋歪向一边，后颈被扯得生疼。

　　他坐正起来，摸着后颈。想起了自己现在在哪里。他在前往米凯利的路上，在北欧芬兰的大地上。在那里，他要去参加封测——游戏封测。这一车的人，还有前前后后总共四辆大客车上的，总计一百人，都是去参加封测的。

　　参加一个超级游戏的封测，一个名为“亚进化”游戏的删档封测。

　　《亚进化》，突然之间，这游戏就像做梦一般出现了。媒体是这样报道的，即便是相当有疑世精神的他也赞同这样的说法：增强技术、虚拟技术和沉浸技术在游戏应用上的极致，就是这家公司——方舟科技公司，用《亚进化》所呈现出来的样貌。而要游玩它，用户只需要花上不到一百人民币的钱购买KM特制眼镜就行，而公测的时候，眼镜价格更是会降到不到五十元。
通过KM眼镜，每个人都会看到一片完全崭新的世界。

　　崭新的世界，这要归功于“现实增强”板块。因为眼镜的轻量化，玩家可以戴着它出行。玩家拐进一条小巷，看到一扇传送门伫立在光幻间；或是行走在入夜的广场上，看到闪动着红光的机甲伫立在众目睽睽之上；亦或是看到墙角长出了神异的蕈菌，在它附近，小石子失重地漂浮在半空。

　　但这些并不是真正吸引他的地方。

　　在游戏中，玩家扮演的是自己——或者说不一样的自己。每一个人，将化身为亚人，带上相当程度的动物特征——不论是稀松平常地阿猫阿狗，还是已经灭绝的恐龙巨象，甚至是从未存在过的巨龙狮鹫。AI会根据玩家“秉性”选择最适合自己的“种系”，不同的种系拥有不同的生理特征。这款游戏由此演化出千万种打法，并将玩家的独特性发挥到了史无前例的程度。在这款游戏中，有消息称：一共有十万余种种系可供选择。
　　
　　但他知道这个消息是假的。
　　
　　因为事实上是：《亚进化》一共提供二十万种种系。
　　
　　光到这儿，这个游戏就已经不能用“不可思议”来形容了。就算第三类接触调查小组去查制作方的水表，他都一点也不意外。
　　
　　戴上KM眼镜后，倘若在现实生活中看到另一个配戴特制眼镜的玩家，那么，在玩家眼前出现的将不再是一个普通人，而将看到对方的亚人形态，那个玩家藉以穿梭在游戏空间的形态。理论上说，KM眼镜的增强功能可以伪装掉任何东西，它可以让轿车变身坦克，可以让老楼变身大厦，只要运营方愿意，它可以把这个世界的模样彻底篡改。但KM的增强功能远不止这些，它甚至将篡改的触角延伸向了味觉、嗅觉和触觉。
　　
　　拥有味觉增强，这就意味着玩家在补充营养时，表征出来的远非是数值浮动那么简单。公测之后会有烹饪模块，烹饪模块下又有分出五花八门的子门类。由此生发出来的玩法，就像一棵巨树拔地而起，枝繁叶茂。
　　
　　拥有嗅觉增强，意思可以是让《亚进化》的美食体验更加逼真，但在万千亚人世界中，也可以是近乎百分之百的沉浸体验。
　　
　　拥有触觉增强，这意味着玩家的动物特征不仅仅是用来观赏，意味着众多游戏元素：宠物、武器、随机出现的拾荒物，已经远远不止一个声光像那么简单。
　　
　　视觉、味觉、嗅觉、触觉，还有早已突破的听觉，这五种感官的同时调动所打造的游戏是无敌的。
　　
　　作为角色扮演类游戏，打怪升级这块自然不能缺席。对《亚进化》而言，用现实增强功能去刷经验当然很鸡肋，所以它用上了虚拟技术——虚拟现实，搭配沉浸技术。让玩家能够不通过任何按键输入，而像做梦一样直接操纵。在这期间，KM眼镜甚至能用报警和微型射电装置担任起玩家的保护工作。
　　
　　而就是这么一款眼镜，却只需要不到一百元就能弄到。而今天只是2020年的一天……
　　
　　也许他们真的用了那个技术……按照游戏里的描述，那个叫做“相科技”的技术。假如开发方真的掌握了那种技术，他一点也不会惊讶。想想新兴的“动物沟通师”，再想想美国军队的“遥视员”吧，人类早就急不可耐地使用着直觉的力量，而如果这种力量被体系化开发出来并形成了理论，他可是一点也不惊讶。
　　
　　毕竟在游戏之外，他也在或多或少地使用着那个叫做“相”的力量。
　　
　　不用吃惊，他这里的“相”并没有“魔法”的意味。他可以不动声色地和动物交流，会一点遥视，有时候甚至会去干一点诸如寻回走失宠物这类“没名堂”的事。他的目的很简单，训练自己。他甚至有将这项技术编织成系统性科学的意向，但若这项科技体系已经问世，他也会欣然接受。
　　
　　看向窗外，冷雨淋漓，六月的欧洲北陆清冷依旧。车队已经过了入城关卡，芬兰语的告示牌一晃而过，提醒着他明白自己不在故乡。其实用不着告示牌的提醒……这辆车上，来自中国的、来自俄罗斯的、来自美国的、来自马来西亚的、来自日本的，来自世界各地的中选玩家如同一碗杂烩一样聚在一起。时不时闪动的各色外语，总能让他清晰意识到自己身在何方，并且提醒着他，他来到这里，不是为了“放松自己”“留下美好回忆”或者是“让假期物超所值”。
　　
　　而是为了抢占先机，更是为了检验自己。
　　
　　检验自己，自己身为一个“兽迷”，对“亚人”或者说是“兽人”的形体的理解，是不是还停留在一个外表，一个“有趣”或者“可爱”就敷衍了事的地步。检验自己，自己喜欢的，热爱的，为之奋斗的，甚至中二一点说“所信仰的”，到底是什么，去借《亚进化》看清自己的前路，看清自己那整个“亚文化”的前路。
　　
　　他在三个月前，就已经开始了探索。
　　
　　为了给《亚进化》预热，《亚进化》的模拟器出的很快，也很粗糙，电脑平台，键盘操作，进入界面甚至比不上页游，但他如饥似渴地铺在上面，一心钻研着那最高难度的战场设定——只身一人冲破由“旧人类”装甲集群组成的桥头堡。
　　
　　他从来不喜欢用人类认可自己，是因为对突破的渴望，是因为对万千桎梏的不满，还是单纯地因为喜欢与众不同，单纯地喜欢一种风格的形体，甚至于单纯地“中二”？他不明白，不清楚，不知道。也许为自己对于兽人的爱好“强挖意义”这行为本身就愚不可及，但这种事如果不试一下，谁又能下定论？青春，是一个用大把大把的时间去抵抗一切的时期。他是在抵抗着，抵抗着在热爱之后的空洞——也许吧，但他至少希望，希望自己用于抵抗的资本不是大把大把的时间，而是真真切切，实实在在的行动。
　　
　　但他的行动，又是什么意思呢？
　　
　　只是玩玩游戏而已吗？他把玩游戏当成对抗现实的资本，这是脑袋缺弦吧！
　　
　　但这是他的真实想法。
　　
　　不论在世界的哪一个角落，疯狂的人永远是存在的。尽管他走着这条疯狂的路，但并他不疯狂，应该说正是疯狂的人让他走上了这条路，但是自愿地，不带任何强迫——没有人利用他，反倒像他在利用那些狂热者——那一群精通网络攻防，梦想有一天能“兽化”的，自发组织到一起，成天倒腾有关超自然情报，专挑防壁重重的主机黑的狂人。龙角兽骇客战队。
　　
　　更要命的是，龙角兽战队的人似乎并不介意把这类情报与人共享，条件只有两项：1、和他们在同一个亚文化屋檐下；2、有能力联系得上他们。而他，恰巧有足够的运气碰得到龙角兽的人，又有足够的能力得到他们的认可。有关“相力”这种全新领域的情报，自从认识了他们就从没有少过。
　　
　　但绝大多数，他得到的情报是零碎的，不成体系的，就好像把一本百科全书撕成一页一页呈现在面前……但这一次，当龙角兽骇客遇到方舟科技，他们第一次截获了最为连贯的相科技典籍。直到后来，龙角兽的人陡然发现，这个典籍甚至不用劳神去偷，因为它就明明白白地写在游戏的设定中。
　　
　　老实说，当他第一次听到龙角兽的人这样推断的时候，他怀疑对面的脑子因为重度中二坏掉了——但事实就是这样。当他按照自己在这领域的经历，对比着游戏设定中的“相力”概念，发现完全能够对得上。如果硬要说这是巧合，或者是和他一样的人意淫编造出来的伪科学，那他也无话可说。退一万步说，就算这只是一次巧合，但龙角兽情报组并没有让他的心绪平定的意思。
　　
　　那些成天在网络左冲右突的家伙，这样告诉他：游戏可能变成现实。
　　
　　变成现实，什么意思？这决不是指“人类科学取得巨大成就，亚人或将于明年问世”的变成现实，而是这四个字的本身意思，变成现实，在现实中出现，具现化，直接由幻想跨越到现实的过程。这就才叫做变成现实。这对于一些无力实现奇迹，却又希冀着出现奇迹的人而言，简直是天大的好消息。他简直不敢想象当龙角兽的人得知这一点时，欢呼雀跃成了什么样。他？他从某种程度上来说，当然属于这类人。但转念一想，心中若没有一点无力实现的奇迹的人，大概已经不属于人的范畴了吧。
　　
　　但世上有这么好的事情让他们撞上吗？方舟科技不可能是个慈善团体，假如这种级别的工程技术让一家盈利公司掌握，那么此刻恐怕并不是值得欢庆的时刻。
　　
　　而且，即便这情报是龙角兽骇客队提供的，这么夸张的信息，其可信度又有多少呢？
　　
　　调查龙角兽情报的真实性，这是他的第二个目的，而参加这次的本部封测，自然就会他创造良好的前提。
　　
　　还有第三个目的，搞明白方舟科技想借助这次封测搞出什么名堂。
　　
　　他这前前后后总共四辆大巴，顶多就只能运输一百人，但封测总人数一共有足足一千人，他想知道那剩下的九百人去哪儿了。
　　
　　只是他多虑了吗？龙角兽的人黑进公安部门的主机，窃到了有关方舟科技的档案。方舟科技似乎在一开始，就计划用“一百人做噱头，九百人干实事”。毫无疑问，他就是那一百个噱头中的一员，而那九百个人呢？因为《亚进化》操作的特殊性，这方面的电竞规则也完全改变，此前接受过专业战斗训练的人，反倒是在游戏中最吃香的群体。但方舟科技打哪里搞到九百个专业战斗人员，而且还要这九百个人干不能曝光于媒体的事情，并且一直为它效力？他不排除通过正规渠道吸纳的人员，但通过非法途径得到的更容易控制，而方舟科技一定会这么去做的。那九百个“随机选出的”的封测玩家中，至少有两百个流窜犯——根据公安部门的报告。不仅仅是一个国家的报告，方舟科技已经有足够的知名度让全世界三分之一的国家瞄准它。
　　
　　一百宣传，九百做事。
　　
　　他感觉自己就像后背被枪指着，逼迫着在观众面前做出各种各样滑稽的动作。
　　
　　也罢，毕竟他到这里来也并不是来度假。他，兰琳，能用自己的行动力对抗到何种地步，那就借这公测前的一个月检验检验吧。
　　
　　距离方舟科技本部还有一段距离，琳便已经能看到公司的大厦伫立在山丘上。傍依着的，是一座好像是酒店的建筑。车队驶到方舟科技园区的正门。透过窗户，映入他眼帘的是造型奇特的围墙，那一排明明就是普通石质的围墙，却极力地摆出各式各样的科幻的造型。驶进门去，迎面的就是赫然一座独角兽造像，足足有三层楼高。在造像之后，是一条长长的白色大道，大道两旁是点缀着喷泉的人工溪流，在大道的尽头，方舟科技大厦螺旋上升，直冲天穹。云销雨霁，傍依的那酒店似的建筑物隐在大厦的投影下。
　　
　　车里嚷起来了。语言相通的不惜隔个五六排互相叫喊，满车的欢呼雀跃。在琳的车上，除他之外没有人以汉语作为母语，他会一点英语，但面对那些说话像机枪一样的家伙，他还是选择了默不作声，把身子藏在外套和毯子下看着一车的人上蹿下跳。
　　
　　车队驶上了洁白的大道，在大厦前一拐，在喷泉环绕的停车场停下了。到了下车的时候了。
　　
　　他不紧不慢地收拾着毯子，其他玩家或兴奋地冲到车下，或举起手机自拍，各式各样的笑声不绝于耳。收拾完毕，他站起身来，最后一个下车。兰琳，有着女生一般名字的他，人如其名，至少就外形而言是这样的，纤腿、细腰，一双极其妖孽的手，安能辨雄雌的脸，光洁如玉的肌肤，唯一美中不足的似乎只有平平的胸口。但即便是这样，他的姐姐，兰夕，依旧能对自己的弟弟眼红好一阵。
　　
　　但对于不掐兰花指、不穿裙子、不搅基的他来说，这个身体，几乎就是“造化弄人”这四个字的典范。
　　
　　尽管每个人都很兴奋，但为了尽快拿到KM眼镜，只消工作人员几个手势，现场很快就安定下来。他们列着队走向大厦。兰琳回头望去，入口处，又有大巴一辆接一辆地开进来……
　　
　　他们走上台阶。两层楼高的入厅大门大门顶上，是用大理石篆刻的字符，用中文、日语、芬兰语、德语、俄文、英语整整写了六遍：螺旋塔。
　　
　　螺旋塔？怪名字。大厦的命名，在他的印象中不是取用人名，就一定是引经据典，力求深度，好配得上建造大厦所投入的人物财力。但是……螺旋塔，这听起来漫不经心的名字，好像就是在宣示着：我造一座大厦根本不费劲。
　　
　　当他们踏进这座大厦时，人群登时爆发出一阵惊叹。在这里完全见不到常规大厦的布置。宏伟的大厅，足足有四个足球场大小，四层楼的高度，左右两侧巨壁，依次徐进地垂下十六面巨幅盾牌形厚实帷幔。那是怎样的帷幔啊，完全见不到平日里帷幔的那种金红俗气，紫色的、深蓝的、墨绿的、黄棕的、肉粉的、猩红的……各式各色的帷幕帷幔，用深色纹路描摹出文字和图案，纹饰独树一帜，气派非凡。琳仔细看着那印在帷幕上的图案，看清楚了，每一个帷幔象征着《亚进化》中一个大亚人种系分类。八个帷幔，八大种系。在正前方是一面更大的金色的帷幕，徐徐垂下，一朵简约而奔放的巨型六瓣花以暗纹的形式呈现在上面。兰琳认得那个暗纹，但凡是对《亚进化》稍有了解的人都知道那个图案。那是创世兰的标志。在游戏世界观下，属于亚人庇护组织的标志。
　　
　　十七面帷幕在这里垂下。兰琳在视觉的狂潮中懵了，一个游戏公司这样布置自己的大厦正厅，恐怕没人能想象的出来吧！
　　
　　工作人员示意他们在大厅停下，而后人群炸开了锅，只见工作者推着砌得满满的手推车走进了视野。那是KM眼镜的包装盒。因为无法统一用语言沟通，所以直接分发了KM眼镜。封测玩家免费。兰琳拿到了自己的KM眼镜，由棕黄色的硬纸盒子包装着，散发出一股甜甜的味道。
　　
　　这么尖端的一副眼镜，里面的配件一定很多吧……
　　
　　他打开了盒子的盖子。出乎意料的是，盒子里只静静睡着一副白色眼镜和说明书。他把盒子放到地上，展开了说明书，只是一些很常规的声明和提醒，诸如方舟科技公司保留最终解释权，或者不要打碎外壳之类的。除此之外，说明书上没有任何给予这高精尖产品的特殊关怀，说明书上最多也只教了用户怎么把散架的眼睛拼回去，仿佛KM眼睛只要有外壳就没问题一样。
　　
　　工作员示意大家戴上KM。
　　
　　琳拿起眼镜。十分轻便的眼镜，体积和一个游泳眼镜差不多大，不过加了耳机。重量很轻，但很紧凑，外形也延续了这公司的一贯风格，极尽科幻神奇之能事。
　　
　　琳感觉自己像在做梦。这么小的一个虚拟眼镜真能担起运行《亚进化》的重任？他甚至有一种预感，当他启动这眼镜的时候，他发现自己只能玩贪吃蛇……
　　
　　戴上眼镜，不用他去调整头箍大小，眼镜就自动调整到了最舒适的状态。人群霎时又爆发出一阵惊呼，他听到有人用中文说道：“这眼镜能替代近视眼镜的作用？”
　　
　　紧接着，他听到那金发工作人员用中文答道：“KM可以为有近视症状的用户自动调整度数。”
　　
　　自动调整度数？琳心中唏嘘不已。人群登时爆发出一阵经久不息的掌声。
　　
　　“也可以自动翻译语言？”林又听到有人发问，又是中文。
　　
　　“KM有同声翻译插件。”工作人员的回答很简短，与之形成对比的却是人群长长的惊叹和掌声。兰琳不自觉地摸了摸这眼镜。有同声翻译插件？他几乎觉得自己听错了，就算是专门钻研这个模块的实验室，最早也要明年才能推出一款像样的试用型插件。而这个一个一年前还名不见经传的游戏公司，得爆发出多大的潜力才能赶超国家级别的实验室，并在这么短的时间内将科研成果商品化？这一切都像梦一样，但在他四周响起的，此起彼伏的兴奋的中文，却又实实在在地让他感受到现实的分量。
　　
　　两声响亮的掌声从前面响起。一个自称是公司代表的人招呼大家安静，并发表了例行的讲话。《亚进化》的封测客户端已经存到了每个KM游戏眼镜中，但登录最早要等到傍晚七点半。但在此之前，每个玩家要在工作人员的指导下，将行李搬入各自的房间，并完成账号注册与激活。六点半到八点，螺旋塔二楼的餐厅会有免费晚餐开放。
　　
　　在代表发言完毕之后，就是专人领着他们前往下塌处。本以为他们会被领去停车场，不料队伍却往相反的方向拐去。此前琳怀疑是酒店的公司建筑物，还真的是一座酒店，一座《亚进化》的主题酒店！
　　
　　琳简直傻了，方舟科技公司完全不按套路出牌。把酒店建在公司园区内。这么做是想把公司园区打造成度假村，还是专门建了个豪华酒店来招待封测玩家和极个别的VIP？和螺旋塔一样，这座建筑一样堂皇宏伟，而又独树一帜，不落窠臼。在眼镜的翻译辅助下，他毫无难度地从芬兰本地的经理那里拿到了钥匙，开始去停车场拿行李。而这时，他看到一个又一个队伍从停车场里走出来，走进大厦，很整齐的，这大概就是那九百个封测者了。
　　
　　他第一次看到玩游戏都这么认真的人。
　　
　　也罢，如果龙角兽的情报属实，那么他和那九百个封测者怎么也算是一道上的人，而就这眼镜而言，这个可能性也算是“十有八九”了吧。
　　
　　琳拿到自己的行李，搬到住处去。方舟科技在住宿方面丝毫没有怠慢他们。他洗了个澡，在隐隐的香味中开始注册账号。他之前就有关注过怎么注册账号，必须用眼镜才行。他打开《亚进化》。一个悬浮着的蓝色对话框引入眼帘。
　　
　　<没有检测到可用账号，点击此处注册>
　　
　　他一戳空气，有反应。
　　
　　<尊敬的方舟用户，您即将使用瞳孔色彩检验技术注册您的账号，确定继续？
　　关于技术            我阅读并同意《用户协议》的所有内容      下一步>
　　戳击空气。
　　<最后一步
　　        请输入您的昵称：
　　        请选择您的国家：         
　　        请输入您的真实姓名：
　　        请输入您的身份证号：
　　根据方舟集团用户管理条例，每个用户的账号与其本人的姓名、身份证号、
    瞳孔色彩绑定，一人一生只有一个账号，无法修改，请慎重填写！
方舟科技用户隐私协议                                            完成>
　　
　　一戳空气。
　　
　　<恭喜！
　　您的注册已经大功告成。尊敬的用户兰琳 ，您在《亚进化》全球服的角色已激活。
　　我们将在您进入游戏后为您形成最适合您的种系方案。
　　                                                      《亚进化》运营团队
　　                                                                    完成>               
　　大功告成！
　　
　　兰琳一笑，坐在床上并顺势倒了下去。他就这样大大地躺着，看着天花板。即便是戴着KM眼镜仰卧着，头部也感受不到丝毫的不适……若果真想那个代表所说的那样，KM眼镜可以取代近视眼镜的功用，那真不知道会有多少人倾家荡产呢。
　　
　　不想这个……他伸开手来，仔细看着自己那就连女性都会嫉妒上的“玉手”……真不知道，他这个身体在游戏里会以怎样的形式展现出来，他这个，几乎就是选错了性别的身体，搭配上一张妖孽的脸，简直了……
　　
　　因为这个，他自从记事起就不知道惹上了多少麻烦，被错认成小姑娘、大姐姐，更严重的，还会出现“识破”他“女扮男装”的人，甚至会莫名其妙地被“占便宜”，以及莫名其妙地成为“众矢之的”。按照姐姐兰夕的做法，他完全可以自己把自己掰弯。这副“世界级伪娘躯体”（至少兰夕是这么点评的），总能让喜欢做各式各样的思考题的兰琳接接地气。他所需要的，只是一面镜子。
　　
　　这个世界上，大概再也找不出第二个如他一样的矛盾体了吧——将深沉且带些中二的思想者属性强加到一副伪娘躯体上……他看着自己白皙妖孽的手指，几乎不敢相信这是他身体的一部分，没有任何保养，他对太阳暴晒也毫不忌讳，但还是长成了这样。
　　
　　基因的力量……
　　
　　不管这些，现在龙角兽的人大概在急切等待着他上线吧？毕竟他跟他们约好了要用方舟科技的信息和他们交换情报。而这个标间里正好有一台电脑。他在它面前坐下，启动了它，下载了qq,登录。龙角兽群的图标果然闪动起来了。
　　
　　点开，两百多条未读信息。现在应该是中国的深夜了吧，黑客的必修课果然有熬夜这一项吗？
　　
　　“我来了。”他发送道。
　　
　　“老规矩。”
　　
　　“好，老规矩。”
　　
　　一封来自龙角兽群的新邮件，检测出了病毒。
　　
　　把“病毒”做得这么明目张胆，真是不见外啊。他打开了邮件。
　　
　　电脑蓝屏了，随之而来的是一大串不明所以的字符，然后进入了一个很粗糙的聊天室。那种用白色字符和黑色背景搭建的聊天室。在这系统的夹缝中，他居然可以用的上鼠标，就这一点而言他就已经没怨言了。
　　
　　没等他说话，聊天室里就嚷开了。他于是顺势把在方舟科技的见闻告知了他们。登时唏嘘一片。
　　
　　“这也就是说，那个，很有可能属实咯？”一个叫喵喵的发送道。他知道这个“喵喵”。即便他不是龙角兽骇客战队的龙头老大，但也是情报枢纽这一类的关键人物。很多关于《亚进化》的内幕，琳都是通过他才知道的
　　
　　“这么下结论为时尚早了吧。”兰琳发送道，“而且，虽然有些不该说，但是假如方舟科技果真掌握了那种级别的科技，龙角兽战队真的有能力黑进去么？”
　　
　　一个叫做“伊卡洛斯”的说话了：“你说的没错。但是还有没有另一种可能，那就是宣传这类型的知识本身就是他们的目的之一，所以故意把防壁设置得较为容易攻破？”
　　
　　琳没有回复。聊天室里也登时陷入一片沉默。
　　
　　既然这是这里网络攻防技术数一数二的人作出的推断，自然不会有人闹别扭……但果真像“伊卡洛斯”所言的话，那么以他们的实力是别想去调查方舟科技了。
　　
　　光这么沉默也不是个事情，琳于是引起一个新话题：“你们觉得要逆向工程KM眼镜需要多久？”
　　
　　“这件事不用我们动手的，”喵喵发道，“大牌厂商早就开始搞逆向工程了，倘情报属实，那么那个眼镜应该只有个壳。”
　　
　　只有个壳？！“你确定？”
　　
　　“我也说过了，倘情报属实的话。”
　　
　　琳长吁一声，摊在座椅上，屁股顺着椅子滑了下去……他几乎要有点受不了龙角兽了，这个对常理之外的东西情有独钟的小团体，总能爆出一下夸张得不可信的信息玩弄心脏。
　　
　　假如KM眼镜内部真的什么也没有，那这个方舟科技公司，基本已经有和国家抗衡的力量了吧。
　　
　　如果按这条线想下去的话，那么……那九百个封测者，该不会就是方舟科技的储军吧？！
　　
　　不可能不可能。
　　
　　但如果再结合那个关于具现化相式的情报一想，还真的有可能耶！
　　
　　没等这个准伪娘一路瞎想把脑子搅乱，“伊卡洛斯”说话了：
　　
　　“兰琳，能拜托你两件事吗？”
　　
　　“什么事？”
　　
　　“你能根据内测时在游戏里公布的相力知识，去用实践确认一下它们的真实性吗？”
　　
　　呃？虽然确认真实性这类似的事情琳有考虑过，但是，直接用实践去检验它们的真实性！这是叫他去练习游戏里的“魔法”的意思吗？这就好比教唆别人去练习信仰之跃一样。谁会那么蠢做这种事啊！
　　
　　“好蠢诶。”琳发道。
　　
　　“但是这是最快的途径不是吗？”伊卡洛斯发道，“你在这个领域的应用层面涉及得最深，而且也只有你才能接触到封测游戏内容。怎么样，你只需要关着门自己练习就是了，又花不了多少时间，只是一个检验真伪而已呀。”
　　
　　兰琳也承认，自己在神神叨叨的领域是有点“研究”，但那也是建立在充足的“逸闻证据”之上啊。让他直接去尝试学习游戏里的技能，这，就算没人看着，但也太中二了吧？！也真是亏了龙角兽能想出这种“超常规的点子”来。
　　
　　但说不定对付超常规公司就是需要超常规手段呢？
　　
　　他也真是认栽。
　　
　　“行了，我答应。第二件事是什么？”
　　
　　“在你们那一百个人里面还有一个‘兽迷’，找到他，让他协助你。”
　　
　　“哪个国家的？”
　　
　　“中国。”
　　
　　呃？！这一百个人中还有这么个家伙？如果能在封测的一个月里有个伴，当然是不错的。想必那个人也会去一趟螺旋塔的餐厅吧，在那里找找好了。
　　
　　“知道了。你们拿到那人的联系方式了吗？”
　　
　　“如果拿到了早就告诉你了……还有什么事吗？”伊卡洛斯问道。
　　
　　“龙角兽能想办法基于KM眼镜的系统开发应用吗？”
　　
　　“应该很难，我们会想想办法。”
　　
　　“就这些了，晚安，早些休息诸位。”
　　
　　“晚安。”
　　
　　对话完毕，退出聊天室。电脑屏幕恢复了正常，而那封邮件也在自动清理完痕迹之后自我销毁了。距离六点半开饭还有一会时间，他趁这段空闲时间收集了不少有关芬兰城市米凯利的信息，顺便温习了下官网的游戏资料。之后便动身去餐厅了。
　　
　　天气放晴，金色的阳光从碧蓝如洗的天空洒下，让螺旋塔投下被拉长的身影，静静躺在六月的大地上。封测玩家正陆陆续续往螺旋塔那边赶。再次走进那挂满巨幅帷幕的大厅，一股身为《亚进化》玩家的自豪感在心里翻腾着。他搭上电梯，来到二楼，本以为自己会看到望不到边的豪华食堂，但他发现自己错了。方舟科技的食堂似乎是一个很追求精巧的地方，偌大的面积被细分下去，成为一个又一个风格迥异的餐厅，这无疑是给他找人增加了难度。
　　
　　封测足足有一千人，还世界各国的人都有，在一千人中找一个人，简直像是大海捞针。
　　
　　他看了楼层地图，二楼就只有一个出入口。他于是选了个能一眼看到玄关的座，慢腾腾地边注意玄关便用起了晚餐。
　　
　　玩家陆陆续续地出现在玄关，全都是带着KM眼镜的，玩兴很高。然后出现了不那么兴奋的人，其中有工作人员，但更多的是一些奇怪的中年人，KM眼镜不戴拿在手里，或眼神弥散，或死绷着脸，或若有所思，肌肉虬曲的其中有不少。这些人大概就是那九百个封测玩家了吧。慢慢地，兰琳所在的这家餐厅坐满了人，甚至有人想要和琳拼桌（当然他又被别人当成了“美女”），但龙角兽所说的那个人依旧没出现——他甚至连个中国玩家的影子都没见到……身旁那胖胖的老美正说让他和他们组队，被琳坦白性别给噎了回去。
　　
　　不知是幕墙外的余晖渐渐收敛的缘故，餐厅里变得更加明亮了。原本素不相识的玩家们，此时正三三五五地凑到了一块儿，不同国籍、不同种族、不同信仰的人，正因一个单纯的理由而聚集到了一起，热切地交谈着，笑容荡漾在餐厅的天花板下。看着这一幕，他真的觉得方舟科技完成了一项了不起的任务……但也不乏例外，那些没戴KM的奇怪男人们，也三五成群地聚在一起，像霓虹灯下的一团团暗斑，并不惹人注意，但看到了后又是这样扎眼。
　　
　　时刻慢慢靠近七点半——《亚进化》内测服开启的时刻。这个餐厅——应该说是整层楼，欢乐的气氛开始放大，发酵，变成了兴奋，而后是狂热。这些被这款超级游戏整整灼烧了半年神经的封测玩家们，此刻终于按耐不住了。六十、五十九，有人起头，就有人跟着大声喊道；五十，四十九，来自全球两百国的人们呼喊着同一个数字；三十，二十九，开服倒数已经过半，但声音依旧一浪盖过一浪；十，九，疯狂的人群中，沙哑的嗓音清晰可辨；三，二，一……欢呼声从二楼的每一个角落爆发出来，如果说倒数的声音是波涛，那么欢呼的声音是海啸，刹那间，兰琳感觉自己被一轮超级漩涡卷入，一阵眩晕。
　　
　　在琳的眼前，一个消息框弹了出来：

　　“您已激活的游戏《亚进化》已经开始内测，是否立即登入？
　　
　　确认                                  稍后登入”
　　
　　琳一戳空气，确认登入。
　　
　　他会看到角色创建界面吗？《亚进化》似乎并没有让他们创建角色的意思。他眼前没有这种窗口，他依旧坐在餐厅中。但毫无疑问《亚进化》已经启动，因为餐厅里的人在一瞬之间，全部消失了。
　　
　　漩涡般的喧哗，霎时被死一样的寂静所取代，让他的耳膜发胀……
　　
　　这是《亚进化》的新手教程吗？这个游戏葫芦里卖的什么药？

　　他环顾四周，除了没有人之外，没有一点异样。他摸了摸自己，还是原来的他。他站了起来，试着活动活动，没有问题……
　　
　　四下里依旧是一片死寂。这游戏出问题了吗？
　　
　　隐隐的，也许是他的错觉吧，他似乎听到有人在说话。
　　
　　“……干扰太大，我们定位不到她……”
　　
　　定位不到她？这是在说谁，他吗？
　　
　　一声机械踏地的声音突然响起，清晰地回荡在死寂的天花板下。吓得他血气一阵上涌……这机械摩擦的声音一声比一声清晰，一声比一声近……他要怎么办，按照老套路相信自己是救世主然后冲上去一顿爆揍？但是，怎么揍，用拳头吗？对方可是机器，他这个伪娘级别的拳头，恐怕连对方的装甲都打不穿吧！
　　
　　声音越来越近。他躲到座椅后，趴下，从座位的底部缝隙中，正好可以看到外界的状况，而外界没有那么容易发现他……《亚进化》这到底是个什么游戏，难道玩家还有可能死在新手教程里吗？没有提示，没有援助，什么也没有！就这样让手无寸铁的玩家上阵，这制作厂商是不是想要报复社会？
　　
　　那声音越来越近，在拐角处，先是露出蜘蛛般的机械腿，然后是整个身子……一头四脚机械蜘蛛，装着两挺机枪假肢，尾部扛着一门无坐力炮。这种怪物在试玩版中没有，也看不到它的参数。但有着厚实装甲的它，看上去琳的肉拳头对他完全没有威胁。
　　
　　兰琳像在试玩版中做的那样，左手抓住右手，右手立掌向前，发动相式……但什么也没发生，不管琳试多少遍。他仔细扫了眼周围，仿佛希望着自己身边能突然出现一台火箭炮一样，但他唯一能找到的武器就只有酒瓶，就在他身旁的餐桌上。怎么办，用酒瓶去攻击这台机器人？新手教程的怪不可能多难的吧，也许那就是个纸老虎，随便糊几瓶子就可以了吧！
　　
　　这时，那脑海中的声音也越来越清晰：……搜索到了吗？他在哪儿，能联系上吗……
　　
　　好像有人在找他，但他顾不了那么多了！趁着机器背朝着他时，兰琳拿起酒瓶，一跃而起，对着无坐力炮手起瓶落，一声脆响，玻璃碎渣绽开，溅得到处都是。在瓶子落到机器蜘蛛背上的那一刻，琳看到了一个绿色的光条出现在它的上空。那是血条，但几乎没什么变化地，就又消失不见了。
　　
　　攻击没有奏效！
　　
　　对方立刻反应过来，无坐力炮立即转过头来指着他，他反射性地一缩，他自己都不敢相信他能反应得这样迅速。随着一阵热烟，炮弹呼啸地从他身边飞过，击中玻璃幕墙，玻璃碎渣和灼热冲击波几乎吞没了这里。他看到了自己的血条嗖地缩短了一半，颜色也由绿色变成橙红。
　　
　　兰琳惊了，倘若对方再来一炮，他就得死在新手教程里了！
　　
　　夺路而逃吧！
　　
　　他拔腿就跑，整个逃生计划仿佛瞬间在脑海中展开：甩开它，然后往园区的后门跑去进入荒野区，再辗转到城区求救。琳几乎忘了这只是游戏的新手教程，逃生的渴望压倒了一切，仿佛这就是在现实中一样。这简直不能称作游戏！
　　
　　他听到那机器一跳——转过身来了吗？琳记得它的前端有两挺机枪，他惊出一身冷汗。那铁块的下一步，必定是用机枪把他打成花洒！万幸的是他跑到了十字路口。几乎和枪声同步的，他向侧边翻去。但后背被击中了，一发打进肋骨，另一发打进肝脏，打穿了他，刹那间，他的血条又出现了，缩成了一道红杠。
　　
　　他暂时躲开了敌人的直线火力，在拐角处蜷成一团，深红色的血液汩汩地从他的胸口流出来，眼睁睁地看着自己女生般的身体染成猩红色，双手拼命地按住伤口，但无济于事。他觉得自己最后的一点血液在流出来，害怕，以及对自己诅咒般的身体的愤恨，顷刻化作泪水涌了出来。受困在羸弱躯体内的怨愤，填满了他的最后一点情绪的空白。
　　
　　那些记忆，他永远不想去触及的记忆，因为自己这“小娘炮”身体而受到的种种待遇，此时正如放电影一般从他眼前一闪而过。他想不明白，想不明白，自己是和这世界有着多大的相克性，才能让这副身体为他吸引来洪水般的愚昧和仇恨……
　　
　　但他就要解脱了。看着那渐渐变瘦的红条，他几乎忘记了这只是一个游戏。
　　
　　渐渐的，他的感官变得模糊起来。但在模糊当中，有一个声音隐隐响了起来：“……还是太微弱了，干扰太大，等等……我想我找到他了！”
　　
　　最后几个字说的格外清晰嘹亮，琳一惊，涣散的眼神陡然之间集中起来。
　　
　　“检出了所在地，二楼！”
　　
　　有人在这儿？
　　
　　他努力聚焦着视线，看见一个男人的身影从楼梯间拐角冲了出来，紧接着是一个女人，又好像是一只猎豹，他看不清……他看到男人冲到了他面前，拍着他的脸，说些他的听觉已经辨识不出的话。
　　
　　“她怎么样了？”猎豹问道。
　　
　　“坚持不到自然亚进了。”半跪在琳面前的男人说道，“你对付他们，我来处理伤员。”
　　
　　“你行么？”猎豹一面狐疑的说，一面丢给男人苹果大小的水晶球。男子只是一笑：“会相式的可不止有亚进化者，真是的。”他拍了拍兰琳的脸，“好了小姑娘，叔叔这就拉你回人间。”
　　
　　而兰琳几乎什么都感受不到了……
　　人像在他面前散做一团，眼前万物都在渐渐融作一片煞白。琳知道，当一个人不瞑目而死时，眼前就会出现这样的景象……他麻木的神经感受到什么东西扎进了他的手臂肌腹里，滚烫的热流涌进身体。恍惚间又有一股强风刮过身体，将热流刮到了身体的每一个角落。子弹硬芯正一点一点从体内挤出来，散布在后背与胸部的伤口愈合了，感知恍若从浑水中缓缓上浮，变得越发清晰，一种奇异的知觉渐渐在他身上浮现，神经在随着身体一起生长，他感觉自己有了尾巴，有了翅膀，身体被细软的毛包被住。他清醒了。
　　
　　一声轰然，强烈的音流震碎了玻璃幕墙。还没等兰琳看清面前两人的样貌，他就被男人抓住了手，一把提了起来。
　　
　　“我们先走了！”
　　
　　“我来殿后。”猎豹说道。
　　
　　琳被那人拉着往楼下跑，但根本不适应新身体，没走两步就被自己绊住了，扑倒在地，两个膜翅在他身侧不停地扑腾着。男人将他扶起来，对他一笑。这家伙大概又把他当成女生了吧！琳很生气，甩开了男人的胳膊，逞强似地跟在男人身后。他们跑到了一楼，冲进大厅，发现被两座深黑色的影子挡住了去路……男人大呼一声糟糕，将兰琳猛然推倒在地，左手抓住右手腕。一头栽在地上的琳还没有弄清楚是怎么一回事，视野就被赤黄色的焰浪吞没……他翻过身，喘着粗气，看到男人构造出一轮幽蓝色的屏障勉强保护住了他们。火焰一灭，男人连踢带拽地把他弄进了拐角。滚烫的地面让兰琳疼得龇牙咧嘴。那焰浪影响到了供电系统，整个大厦登时陷入一片黑暗……
　　
　　“怎么回事？”兰琳没好气地问。
　　
　　“怎么回事？他们把战车开过来了！简直不敢相信……”
　　
　　“什么跟什么啊！”茫然和怒火一齐从琳的胸口冲了上来，“他们是谁？”
　　
　　“他们是谁？”男人用一种好像兰琳问了一个很可笑的问题的眼神看着他，“你想进动物园吗，或者被人当成小白鼠？”
　　
　　“什么……不想！”
　　
　　“那就不要被他们逮住！”男人咆哮道，说罢便跳出了拐角，发动相式，随着辉光一闪，一个黑漆漆的东西打了出去。男人跳了回来，轰然一声，赤黄色把万物照得通明，剧烈的气浪震得琳耳朵尖啸不已。
　　
　　高爆弹……琳火从中来。这就是他的选择，高爆弹？！
　　
　　“你在打什么啊？！”兰琳吼道。
　　
　　“你还没看出来？他们调来了坦克歼击车，你说我在打什么？！”
　　
　　“什么歼击车……什么型号？”
　　
　　男人一翻白眼，发动夜视相式，迅速地向外一望，道：“MSU系列的。”
　　
　　MSU？琳几乎不敢相信自己的耳朵。MSU好像是玩家十多级才能刷的玩意吧！这真的是新手教程吗？
　　
　　“那既然是MSU，你用高爆弹砸有意思吗？”兰琳说道。男人嘁了一声：“那你来。”
　　
　　琳头一次见到这么冲的AI。
　　
　　启动腕级相式，空间压缩以待命，物质转换，硬芯穿甲弹。
　　
　　作为资深的试玩版玩家，兰琳对发射反战车穿甲弹的相式流程一清二楚。
　　
　　他跳出掩体，瞄准其中一台MSU。半年来和战车单位厮杀的经验让他对MSU的弱点了如指掌……掉落值修正，释放！随着三道光环的陡然放大，他的身旁震起滔天的烟雾，穿甲弹向MSU飞去，击穿，整个整车腾地一下跳了起来，火舌从车内喷了出来，越喷越烈，轰然一声，巨大的蘑菇云在火光之上腾起，冲击波涤荡开来，琳没来得及躲回掩体，胸口被冲击波一冲，倒在地上，险些没了下一口气。
　　
　　而这时，剩下一辆MSU的炮筒正黑洞洞地指着他……男人跳出来，打出一发穿甲弹，但弹开了！得了，假如这“新手引导员”还有心救他的话，至少要用护盾扛下这法炮弹……
　　
　　直接和炮弹硬碰硬吗？琳知道自己死定了。
　　
　　一串奇异的震荡声回响在大厅里，然后是砰然爆鸣。这不是MSU开火的声音！但见最后一辆战车被一道透明的波浪掀翻，气压差由内至外把整个坦歼胀炸，裂得粉碎……
　　
　　“你们没事吧！”是那个女人。
　　
　　“没事，我们赶紧走！”男人回应道。琳从地上爬了起来，跟着这一男一女，一人一豹冲出了大厦，顺着白色大道，冲向要不了多远的光柱。寒冷的夜风刮在脸上，尾巴上，翅膀上。兰琳上气不接下气地冲进了光柱。眼前的景象霎时扭曲飞旋着，然后又突然成形。
　　
　　他来到了一座建筑物的内部。
　　一群工作人员冲了上来，操纵着机械臂发动治愈相式，其中一个往他嘴里喂着什么饮料，是白兰地？但比起这个，他发现，环绕在自己身边的，都是清一色的亚人。
　　
　　尽管在官网有预习过这样的情况，但当亲身经历的时候，就完全懵了。而这就是兰琳现在的情况。
　　
　　他保持着惊人的冷静。琳知道这是相场作用的结果。这种特殊的地方，必然会有稳定情绪的相场存在，这是一个《亚进化》玩家的基本常识。他被背离了这个舱室，放到座位上坐下，一个狼人拿着白兰地酒瓶和小纸杯坐在他身旁，担忧地看着他，准备随时把盛满酒的纸杯子递过来。
　　
　　根据事先的预习，他大概在亚人庇护组织的基地吧……
　　
　　滋啦一声，方才的舱室再次出现三个人倒在地上。琳蜷成一团看着他们，似乎今晚碰上糟糕事情的人不止他一个……亚人，狼的、熊的、龙的亚人，冲了上去，将他们扶离了舱室，在兰琳身旁坐下。那人身上止不住地颤抖着。陪着他的是一个龙种系亚人，正不停地给他递酒。
　　
　　琳用胳膊撞了撞狼人，问道：“这杯子里装的什么？”
　　
　　“花精，稳定情绪和治疗心理疾病用的。”
　　
　　花精么？市面上的确流传有这种饮品，但大都过于神棍而不可信。但如果亚人庇护组织掌握了这种饮品的系统而成熟的知识，他一点也不惊讶。但说到底，这也是一种情绪药啊。
　　
　　他谢绝了想把花精递给他的狼人，并问道：“现在可以回去了么？”
　　
　　狼人撇撇嘴：“不用普及相关知识了吗？”
　　
　　“不用了。”兰琳说道，做出特殊手势，退出了沉浸模式。
　　
　　他的眼前登时一黑，又缓缓变为暗红色。兰琳睁开了眼，自己依旧坐在餐厅中，周围坐满了玩家，眼镜镜片依旧是黑色——根据官网上的资讯，当玩家处于沉浸模式时，镜片便是黑色。
　　
　　兰琳，似乎是第一个通过“新手教程”的玩家。
　　
　　他站起身来，环顾身边依旧在噩梦中挣扎的人们，心里有着一股说不出的滋味。那尾巴和翅膀的感觉依旧还在，兰琳甚至不知道自己现在是一副什么样子。
　　
　　但比起这个，这个游戏会变成什么样子呢？在新手教程中就让玩家有了死亡体验……明天一定会有一半的人退出封测吧，至少对这一百个封测玩家而言是这样……但他不打算退出，他本身就不是来玩的，但挑战来的太大太早，他又能坚持多久呢？
　　
　　天知道。
　　
　　带着眼镜赋予他的全新的形态，他独自返回了酒店。

----------


## 深天

第一奏
我所拥有的一切
第二章
一百人资格


兰琳做了一夜的噩梦……
　　
　　他梦见带上KM眼镜的人都变成了尸体，双眼渗血，死不瞑目。一张张千奇百怪却展现着同样死相的脸，塞满了他的梦境。
　　
　　他出了一身冷汗。临近清晨的一下抽搐，将他猛然带回了现实……盯着天花板，梦境中的尸体仿佛还在包围着他。听着自己那一声声擂鼓一般的心跳冲击着耳膜，有那么一瞬间，他觉得昨天的一切都是一场噩梦，而自己正在家中醒来。只是天花板上的印花，是一朵大大的极简风六瓣兰花罢了。
　　
　　亚人庇护组织的标志……创世的六瓣神兰。一大清早就在提醒着他身在何处。
　　
　　芬兰，方舟科技的米凯利本部。
　　
　　琳双手捂住了脸……一定有什么地方搞错了，那个新手教程，几乎和官网宣传的完全不一样。那样真真切切的残酷血腥、生死交错，以至于zu昨天整整一晚上，琳都不断听到有抽噎的声音在房门外飘过。
　　
　　新手教程之后，不论是亚空间还是玩家对战，游戏都没有开放。《亚进化》好像铁定心思要将玩家轰回去一样，只留下最残酷的记忆，然后，连自我辩护的环节都省了，锁掉绝大部分元素，仿佛在指着他们的鼻子说：“回去吧，这部烂游戏不值得你们花时间。”一样。
　　
　　兰琳在房间里有注意倾听走廊里的动静，似乎有死亡体验的玩家，远不止她一位。或许新手教程的目的就是要让玩家有过一次死亡体验？但是这么做对游戏运营方本身又有什么好处？玩家，包括他在内，对这款游戏根本没有一点好印象，甚至在隐隐地视《亚进化》为累赘。方舟科技这么做的目的何在？轰走玩家吗，或者说轰走这一百名封测玩家，只留下那九百个人进行游戏吗？
　　
　　作为一个《亚进化》的粉丝，同时还和龙角兽战队有往来的人，兰琳很清楚这一百个人和那九百个人之间的区别。封测的全球总名额只有一千个，名义上这一千名额由游戏公司随机发放给参与度最高的粉丝，但实际上，只有一百个名额是真正用于随机发放，而另外的九百个名额却用于内部钦定。那九百个特别征召来的封测玩家要用来干嘛兰琳不知道，但这样看来，就算方舟科技想搞储军他也不会惊讶了。
　　
　　真是个无法用常理度之的游戏公司！
　　
　　但琳并不打算被人蒙在鼓里，他已经将情况给龙角兽说明了，希望着他们能查出个所以然。
　　
　　毕竟按照原计划，他是要在这个是非之地待上一个月的。
　　
　　但其他玩家，尤其是这一百个玩家里，今天至少也得走掉一半。
　　
　　《亚进化》，至少是内测版本的《亚进化》，已经完全偏离了一个游戏的定位。如果只是抱着玩游戏的心态来参加封测的话，那尽早走掉确实是明智之选。
　　
　　不知道今天会方舟科技又会有什么幺蛾子呢，兰琳心想，但比起这个，还是应该抓紧时间做一些他力所能及的事情才是。
　　
　　这个时刻，曙光才刚刚把窗帘照得蒙蒙亮。距离开始提供早餐的八点整应该还有不少时间。兰琳翻开被子，凉风吹到满是冷汗的身体上，让他一缩。他穿上衣裤，跳下床，戴上KM眼镜。头箍自动调整，眼镜在戴上的那一刻便自动启动，整个启动过程只需要不到三秒的时间。这个成绩够让九成的电子公司眼红上好一阵子了。
　　
　　透过KM，他又成为了那个亚人——或者说“兽人”兰琳。
　　
　　他的种系很奇特：天使龙种·蝠翼系。
　　
　　在《亚进化》的划分规则下，玩家要想划进龙族种系，必须满足的条件中就有全身被鳞这一项。而对于那些带着龙族特征，浑身上下却又包被着绒实毛发的玩家，则会被划进“天使龙”的纲目下。最纯正的天使龙应当是周身被毛，带着羽翼的家伙，而若背负上了蝠翼，则要另外划到“蝠翼系”之下。而这就是兰琳所在的种系。
　　
　　走到镜子前，他好好端详着自己。一头粉色的短发，额上的毛是灰色的，在灰黑之下是白色的面颊，下到颈项，毛色就渐渐由白变灰，到了肩袖部分又由灰变白。他的后背是一片灰色，但从胸到腹再到大腿根的毛色却是白色，和灰色有着一段短促而自然的渐变部分。身体的灰色在到达膝盖之前就渐变消失了，转而由白色所取代。但在脚踝稍上部分，那灰色的毛又陡然出现，一直延伸到脚趾根部，看上去就像穿了一双绒绒的露趾长袜。他手上的毛是粉色的，也像穿了一对露指手套一样，手指让白毛被着。
　　
　　还有一对蝠翼，灰色的翼臂，白色的翼膜，下端带着些微粉的毛；以及一条长长的灰色龙尾，大大的白色斑点一个一个地次序点缀其上。
　　
　　他真的带上了不少不可思议的特征。站在镜子前的他，毫无疑问还保留着人类的基本构造，但此刻毛绒绒的他，毫无疑问已经是个“天使龙种·蝠翼系”的兽人了。
　　
　　就像此前所介绍的那样，KM眼镜能干预的远不止视觉和听觉。站在这里，兰琳能感受到全身毛绒绒的触感，来自脚底肉垫的那迟钝而又柔韧触感。透过眼镜，他身体的结构做出了微妙的调整，他确实变了，变得可爱了，他的每一个感官都在告诉他，眼前这个神奇可爱的生命体，正是他自己。
　　
　　正是他自己。尽管这副新身体继承了他的那些女性化曲线，以至于光从外表上看他，几乎一眼就能识破他在“女扮男装”。但这对他来说已经无所谓了，“天使龙种·蝠翼系”，这才是最重要的。
　　
　　假如没有昨天的“新手教程”，他现在一定会高兴得失去理智。但正因为有了那“新手教程”，现在的他非但没有欢喜，反而让忧虑压得喘不过气……《亚进化》会根据脑部扫描来为玩家规划出最适合的种系方案，当他看到自己的新形态而怦然心动的那一刻，他就已经知道，这游戏的潜在“毒性”远超他的想象。
　　
　　如果运营得好，《亚进化》可以形成一场全球级的“文化入侵的超级风暴”。这句话，可以是褒义，但眼下看来，更多的只能是贬义了……
　　
　　真实的兰琳和镜片后的兰琳不约而同地叹了口气，将水往脸上一敷，权当洗过了脸。透过KM眼镜，琳脸上的细毛湿了，黏在了一起。
　　
　　该做正事了——那件龙角兽委托给他的事，检验游戏中相力知识的真实性。
　　
　　尽管游戏的主干部分还没有开放，但玩家仍有权限打开技能面板，在那里面，存放着有关相力的基本知识。这些知识和技能设定纠缠在一起，但兰琳有能力将它们分离出来并整理成系统。
　　
　　勉强还能看。
　　
　　昨晚琳也有解读这其中的知识。里面对于“直觉沟通”的论述很有说服力——艰深、复杂但又有着罕见的科学性和系统性，这在其他资料上是绝对见不到的。但只有这点还远远不够证明它的正确性。趁着早餐前的这点时间，琳决心玩个大的：根据游戏中的相理论，完成最基本的相式“念动取物”的发动。
　　
　　按照相理论的叙述：启动“念动取物”相式只需要32Rady【“雷迪”，游戏中“单位时间内相力输出强度”的标准单位】，而普通人躯体可输出的平均相力强度为43R左右，假若这则信息无误，那么在现实生活中念动取物是完全有可能的。只要学会了方法。
　　
　　游戏中的相理论认为：相力是宇宙的第五基本力，是维持宇宙法则运行的最基本力，而相力得以运行的基础是“灵子”，一种广泛分布在宇宙空间，在大密度物质中会出现聚集现象的一种“幽灵粒子”。而影响相力的东西不是别的，正是意志体思维本身。发动相式的东西也不是别的，正是相力。相式是一种在一定时间、一定空间重写部分自然法则的一种形式，通过相式，就可以触发类似于魔法的现象。
　　
　　以上的这段理论，在艺术作品中不难见到，但若要他相信它在现实生活中同样适用，简直就是要他相信自己会飞一样……
　　
　　继续往下看。
　　
　　“对于需求相力输出强度在102.4R以下的相式，可以通过一种简单可靠的方式发动：想象。根据需要发动的相式，在脑海中呈现出相应的图案，然后想象其投射进了现实中。当然，单纯地想象并不足以发动相式。在意志体与物质世界本身，拥有着一条特殊信道作为桥梁——翻译桥。正如其名，这个信道的作用是“翻译”——将意志体的信息通过一系列复杂冗长的翻译流程呈现给世界。在一般情况下，意志体呈现给世界的都是没有任何意义的信息，就像乱码一样。但根据‘建式理论’想象出的特殊图案，在翻译并呈现给物质世界之后，为世界所“读取”，引导相力运作，从而可以诱发相应的现象，而这就是相式的运作原理。”
　　
　　接下来将详细讲述用于诱导基本相式的各个基本符号图案及其通过翻译桥后所表达的意义。首先，发动相式前要确定相式的发动范围，规定范围的符号应出现在想象图案的中央，表示九平方米正方形区域的图案为……接下来，游戏用了大量篇幅介绍了上百种图案的意义，在游戏中，这些图案就是玩家定义自己技能的原材料。兰琳没那么多功夫将这些图案一个个看过并记牢。他跳到了后面的应用篇，在那里，游戏列出了几种常用的相式，而念动取物就是其中的一种。
　　
　　兰琳将那图案抄了十几遍，确保图案的每一个要素都印在了自己的脑海中，然后抽出一张餐巾纸放在桌上。

　　现在他的任务，就是让餐巾纸向他飞来。
　　
　　集中精神，想象图案，然后想象它投进了现实，琳感到一股热流在体内上升，聚集在双手，情不自禁地，他对着纸巾猛地张开手掌。纸巾动了！仿佛有一阵风刮过似的，它腾了起来，做一个漂亮的后空翻，着陆……这下和兰琳离得更远了。

　　兰琳感觉自己好傻……他这样一比划，更定会产生气流吹动纸巾的啊！除此之外什么都没发生，这样是不是就可以认定游戏上的相理论全都是唬人的呢？但又太武断了！倘若他在这个问题上出了一点差错，那造成的推理阻碍将是惊人的，更何况这还是涉及方舟科技有没有掌握超现实级科技的大事……他至少也得尝试三次。

　　琳有可能遗漏了图案的什么地方。他将图案默画下来，对比着原图检查了一遍，真有一种语文课上默写纠错的感觉……他画的图案有遗漏。补上，加强记忆，再誊抄几遍，然后默写，对比，再默写，再对比，他这么足足折腾了一刻钟，确信自己已经将所有的内容印在脑海中。然后，再次尝试……

　　纸巾仍旧雷打不动地伫立在原地。

　　好尴尬……仿佛随着他的每一次尝试，智商都在下降一样。但无所谓，这是最后一次了。他把相式图案记背了一刻钟，并比照着原版精心画了下来，他会在尝试发动相式时盯着它。按照资料上所言，如果发现发动某一种相式比较困难，可以将图案画下来，盯着它以形成视觉刺激，然后再尝试发动。

　　据说“魔法阵”就是这个原理，画出来的阵法只起到视觉刺激的作用，并不真正引导相力。有意思的理论。

　　这是最后一次尝试……

　　兰琳死死盯着图案，好似要把目光钻进去一样，杏眼圆睁，想象图案，想象图案的每一个细节，然后对着那纸巾缓缓张开手掌，想象图案投射进了现实……好蠢，就在他的理智渐渐占上风时，只见纸巾突然向上腾起，几个后空翻，缓缓落下，落到距离手指只有几公分远的地方。没有闪光，没有音效，就像一阵风将纸巾刮起，又缓缓飘落，正是这样反倒真实得令人窒息！但仅仅只有一次成功还不足以确认。他重复了几遍，随着每一次的发动，或高或矮，纸巾都腾到了半空中，向他靠近。他甚至可以不看图案就可以发动！

　　他喜出望外，不知疲倦地对着这个屋子里的任何东西，枕头、茶杯、靠垫，施放着他第一个掌握的相式。成功了，成功了，全都成功了！他感觉自己在梦中，在晴空下飞翔的梦中，在水下也能呼吸的梦中，在星辰呢喃的梦中。恍惚间，他听到了崭新领域的巨门隆隆开启的声音。从这个小标间到维多利亚的沙丘再到世界屋脊的巅峰，万事万物仿佛在他成功发动相式的那一瞬间更新，就像人类的的第一颗火种，就像电流第一次点亮钨丝。

　　兰琳不敢相信自己做到了……纸巾缓缓飘落到他的手心。真的，成功了吗？

　　他取下KM，那个纸巾不是AR。他又对着靠垫发动了相式，成功了，靠垫向他飞来，落到了他的腿上。他拿着这靠垫，懵了。

　　真的成功了。

　　这也就意味着游戏里的那些资料——那些“相力理论”，是真的！

　　兰琳打开手机，手忙脚乱地给龙角兽发送着他的成果。他的手不住地颤抖，渗出汗珠，以至于重打了好几个字。发送！

　　他定了定神……这也就是说，方舟科技掌握着和当今人类工程技术有着“断崖式”差距的知识，并且用这些知识制作出了《亚进化》，而且还把知识近乎无偿地分享给每一个玩家！但它的目的是什么？掌握着这种级别的知识，别说一个国家，就是一个洲都能不费吹灰之力地拿下吧，但为什么，作为一个盈利公司，别说征服世界，就连大赚一笔的心思也没有。方舟科技打的什么算盘，仅仅是像圣徒一样传播知识吗，还是说有更深的更远的企图，只是他看不到？知道了这个再来看新手教程，真是……他反而更加参不透这个方舟科技了。

　　现在再想想那个关于“具现化相式”的情报。既然是建立在真真正正的相力科技之上的，那么能做到具现化也并不稀奇了吧。

　　琳已经完成了验证工作，但如果这个时间就去螺旋塔二楼，他也只能站在餐厅外等门打开。他手上有一本最全的相力学教科书，现在消遣时间的最好方法，莫过于如饥似渴地吸收相力的知识。

　　“……灵子是‘幽灵粒子’的一种，却有在高密度物体中聚集的性质，它们一般在地底软流层与地幔交界处凝聚，呈现出类矿脉形态。这种现象形成的灵子聚集体，被称为‘灵脉’……”

　　“……全球共有六大灵脉体系：西伯利亚-南亚灵脉群、北欧-中非灵脉群、环太平洋灵脉群、环五大湖灵脉群、安迪斯山岳灵脉群和两极穿球灵脉群。世界上规模最大的灵脉当推西伯利亚大灵脉……”

　　“……灵暴，是指一种强大的灵子漩涡，与台风类似，但可以在陆地上形成并运动。被灵暴覆盖的地区，灵子浓度会狂飙到三到五个数量级，常常连带着出现异常天气。灵暴出现的最常见原因，就是大型灵脉改道，几乎每一次改道就会出现一次灵暴……”
　　
　　“……亚进化，全名‘人类亚级拟种系进化’，指人类在被赋予‘更优相力相性’的同时，连带上动物特征的过程。普通旧人类被突然暴露在强灵环境中时，就尝尝会引发亚进化。故被灵暴覆盖的区域，常常是亚进化高发区……”

　　兰琳看到这里，震住了。“常常是亚进化高发区”……当真？这也就是说亚进化真的存在，亚人真的存在？！但是等等，尽管他检验了游戏资料的可信度，然而倘若全盘相信不是很傻么？兰琳有这种自觉，但这句话就像投石于镜湖，让他心绪难平。亚人存在，亚进化存在，这也就意味着，他有超越肉身的机会……

　　方舟科技，《亚进化》……他仿佛走到了风暴的边缘，目睹着一场超级雷暴缓缓形成。

　　他和亚人捆绑在一起，亚人和《亚进化》捆绑在一起，也许在这一切结束之前，他是走不掉了。也许不应该这么说——太中二了，他当自己是谁呀？但至少，在封测彻底结束之前，他是不会离开的。

　　他翻到了应用部分。他记得普通人可以输出的相力功率是43Rady。那么就多背几个43Rady以下的相式符图吧，毕竟没人知道方舟科技今天会玩出什么花样来。这里记载着的有关相式符阵很少，除了念动取物外只有两个，一个是“内能聚集相式”——几乎只能用来加热饮料，另一个是“贴掌定点气相缩爆相式”——让你的手掌可以打出空气炮，射流衰减很厉害，只有近身时才会有明显作用，而且最大力道和一记重拳没什么区别。

　　真是两个实用性很低的相式，但琳本着不记白不记的观点还是将它们学会了……万一派上用场了呢？

　　时刻渐渐靠近早餐饭点。窗帘只被照得蒙蒙亮，兰琳拉开窗帘，但见一天空的龟裂云海，晨阳有气无力地从缝隙中露出一点面容，苍白憔悴。琳拿上眼镜，准备出门。在酒店通向螺旋塔的大道上，玩家三三两两地蠕动着，仿佛已经让那所谓的“新手教程”榨尽了精气，却又奋力地想要吃到今天第一口早餐。

    琳来到餐厅里。就像她所预料的那样，那些和他大差不多，怀着一颗单纯的心参加封测的玩家们，已经在讨论着办理退出手续的事情。兰琳依旧坐在能一眼看到玄关的位置上，但仍然没见到龙角说所说的那个“兽迷”。

　　那“兽迷”八成也会在今天退游吧……

　　没等兰琳消灭掉一半早餐，官方就放出统一通知：八点一刻在螺旋塔一楼大厅集合，任何人不得缺席。任何人不得缺席么？这种强硬的说辞不免让他想起了军训。但这儿本来不应该是度假村式的运营模式么？方舟科技又想要给他们留下什么美好回忆？

　　吃完早餐，他就径直去了一楼大厅。宏伟无比的帷幕旗帜依旧下垂，只是在阴云天气的阳光下，已经失去了那份金碧辉煌的自豪。那些办理退出手续的人似乎被拒绝了，毫不顾忌地大声抱怨着。大厅周围，每隔一段距离就站着一个黑衣人，这些看上去是安保人员的家伙已经在不知不觉中将他们包围了。

　　除开这些，兰琳隐隐感到在这座大厅里有什么超乎常理的东西在运作着。这种感觉压得他胸口隐隐作痛。他尽量站在靠近出口的地方，假如方舟科技凭着相力知识歹心大发，那他至少有最大的可能夺门而逃。

　　工作人员出现了。那九十九个封测玩家立刻嚷开了，而另外九百个倒是一副早就知道会这样的表情，一脸淡定地旁观着这一切。

　　负封测责人开始发言，这个时候近半数的人还没有戴上KM眼镜，包括兰琳，但是他听得懂！那个金发碧眼的家伙讲的是一口纯正的中文。其他人似乎也察觉到了异样。那个人只将话讲了一遍，但在这里的所有人都听懂了他的没一个字——不论种族和国籍，全都听懂了！这已经不是能用常识来解释的事情了。他们都发现了异样，大厅登时嚷作一片，除了那九百个封测者。

　　“安静！”负责人的音量登时大得可怕。大厅刹那间鸦雀无声。

　　“经《亚进化》高级裁决会决议决定，暂时关闭《亚进化》封测资格注销申请通道，同时所有玩家必须服从《亚进化》运营方方舟科技管理，以上。”负责人宣读完毕，大厅里登时沸腾了。当然，沸腾的也不外乎那九十九个封测玩家。一个老美在大声呼喊着什么。琳戴上头盔，听到了：“我要投诉你们非法限制我们的人身自由！我要让警察查办你们！”说着，他就拨通了电话。负责人一脸没趣地看着他。

　　拨打不通。

　　“怎么打不通？”

　　这句话点燃了炸药桶，大厅再次陷入了一片混乱。就在琳寻思着要不要趁现在一路狂奔出去，就像他昨晚上所做的那样。但已经来不及了，他的认知陡然之间好似被一座大山压着，产生在内心世界里莫名的巨大压迫力，仿佛将地心引力放大了十倍、百倍，恐怖的心理压迫力将他半跪着压倒在地，动弹不得。光是抵抗不被压碎就已经使出了全身的力气，他根本连一点逃跑的资本都没有了。听着自己粗重的喘息声，他的衣服已经被冷汗湿透了。

　　除开工作人员外，大厅里的所有人都动弹不得。负责人依旧一副事不关己的样子，看着他们受着折磨。

　　突然之间，这股心理压迫力消失了。陡然之间的脱力感，反而让他贴倒在地。

　　“还有人想违抗吗？”负责人不冷不热的声音回荡在上空。许久许久没有人回答……为了抵抗这压迫力，他们几乎用上了维持基本呼吸的力量。

　　“午后三点将开始选拔赛，我们将从你们当中抽选出一百名人作为游戏种子玩家，”负责人异常清晰地说道，“在此之前，我们将开放玩家对战模块，等级开放至十级。请各位玩家拿出实力尽情拼杀，在碰撞磨砺自己，在选拔赛中交上一份满意的答卷吧。”

　　在说完这段和气氛完全不符的最后一句话后，负责人就转身离开了，用手扶着额头，双眉紧皱，琳将这一切都看在了眼里。他爬了起来，拍拍身上的灰，深一步浅一步地走了出去。

　　假如游戏中的相理论都真实可信的话，那么方舟科技肯定在大厅里放置了隐蔽的“相阵”，这种保存着意志体残念的大阵，可以在一定条件下代替建式者投影图案，运行相式，就像陷阱一样将他们捕捉。能笼罩整个一楼大厅，并且能产生那么大的心灵压迫力，相输出功率应该在700Rady左右吧。当然，这只是他的直觉。

　　暂时封闭退游渠道吗，对他来说无所谓，如果非要说什么差别的话，也就只有多一些人和他一起待在这里罢了。方舟科技不让他们走，琳真的不认为他们有多大概率逃得出去，这就和外星人要关你禁闭是一个道理。

　　但这样被蒙在鼓里也不是个办法啊……真希望龙角兽有查到点什么。

　　比起没法接受现实的九十九的玩家，另外的九百个玩家倒是适应的很快。在身体恢复了之后就陆陆续续走出了大厅。大概是因为看到了那些鲜肉玩家的失态吧，显得十分有优越感，表情竟然比进大厅时还要光彩得多。他们开始了游戏。只能玩家对战，琳不知道自己在对付这些经过专业军事训练的家伙时，会不会力不从心。

　　《亚进化》的玩家对战地图，是直接在对战双方所处的地理位置生成的地图。也就是说，兰琳要在这个方舟科技园区打一上午。戴上眼镜，兰琳开始自定义技能，还没到一半就接到了对战邀请。他好歹也是在PC端试玩版磨砺过的人，怎么也不至于怂几个大叔吧？

　　但若要把这九百个玩家归为跟不上时代不懂游戏之流，就大错特错了。

　　在试玩版上的经验也许会让兰琳占得些许上风，但《亚进化》作为一个直接靠脑波输入的游戏，在操作上明显是有过军事训练的人要更加熟练。更何况封测版本的《亚进化》并没有规避残酷血腥的部分，进行玩家对战，从某种意义上来说和上战场没有区别。

　　好在不论是兰琳还是那九百个玩家，对游戏里的重要武器派系“先进冷兵器”都是三窍通了两窍——一窍不通，而且游戏里的相式模块，也让琳的“动物沟通师”经历有了用武之地。因为用不惯大型冷兵器，九百个玩家中绝大多数选择了小刀和拳甲；而琳则按照自己不精体术和敌人喜欢近身的情况，选择了暴力流派——专用于对付轻甲步兵的，两米长的德国巨剑。这把大剑插在地上，都能比琳搞出了好几个头。一群只有在贴身近战才伤的到他的人面前，挥动一把德国巨剑并不需要什么技巧；而若要远程发动相式，有过这一领域经验的琳又占了上风。依照着这个思路，琳一早上收拾了不少人，几乎是升级最快的玩家。

　　而那些被九百封测者奉为小鲜肉玩家的家伙们，似乎还迟迟不能从自由受限的焦虑中回过神来。他们坐在阶梯上，失神地看向这边。

　　慢慢地就要到午饭饭点，万物仍旧一片晦暗。龟裂的天空非但没有裂开展露湛蓝，反而愈加紧凑，甚至在灰黑的低云下，还飘出了几朵惨白的云团，飞快地从天空的一角冲向另一角……空气渐渐变得闷热，泥土腥气冲腾而起，螺旋塔在黑云的压迫下，反常地煞白一片。广场上的人渐渐少了，二楼餐厅的空座渐渐被填满。琳冲到了第九级。手机里依旧没有来自龙角兽的信息。电梯里挤满了人，而电梯外还有着成群的人在等候着。他没那么死脑筋，走楼梯到二楼的时间和坐电梯没什么区别，而且还不用忍受各式各样的体味，一箭双雕。

　　因为一楼有足足好几米高，从一楼到二楼的楼体也特别漫长。楼梯间里隐隐传出抽噎的声音。也罢，碰上方舟科技这么乱搞，能忍哭忍到现在也不容易了。

　　在他之前还有三个走楼梯的家伙，是那九百个玩家里的人，一路上有说有笑，毫不忌讳地抛洒着各色脏字。跟在在这三人后面，真让琳的心情好不起来。

　　楼梯折了好几个弯，渐渐地，她能看到抽噎声的来源，是一个男人，或者应该说是一个男生？；琳不大相信他满了十八岁。那人正坐在台阶上，脸埋在手臂里……可怜这家伙了。不知是挡了路还是怎么的，琳眼前的这三个人力，突然就有人蹬了那男生一脚，脏字嚷得整个楼梯间都是。这仿佛是一枚信号弹，另外的两个中年玩家不甘落后，纷纷在那男生身上用鞋底盖章。

　　琳愣住了，但见这三个家伙就这么嘻嘻哈哈、骂骂咧咧地打了起来。细胳膊嫩肉的男生根本不敌这三个蓄着大肚腩老男人，兰琳看着这三个人，懵了。这三位是不是智障精神病啊？

　　琳没把握能教训那三位，但是……“喂！ 你三个脑子进水啦？”

　　听到兰琳这么说，眼前这三头猪停下了“盖章”事宜，往这边一看，登时傻笑了起来：“小姑娘，你也想来？”

　　听到这，兰琳十分确信眼前三位就是智障：“我是男的。”听到这儿，猪们笑得更欢了：

　　“原来是娘炮！”

　　琳耸耸肩，在他看到那几个人身后的墙上的灭火器后，就知道怎么收拾他们了……

　　“那要是连个娘炮都没打赢，你们一定很光荣呢。”

　　此话一出，那三位立刻哈哈哈傻笑了起来，琳懒得和他们废话。念动取物相式投影……但听得一声闷响，灭火器挣脱禁锢向兰琳飞来，顺道就给了中间猪的后脑勺一记重击。那人当场就倒在地上，不省人事。这一下让一头猪以为身后有偷袭，转过头去看；另一头猪只身向前。琳拉掉钥匙，拔开保险栓，对准那人的脸就喷过去。趁那家伙一片混乱时用灭火器底座对脸糊下去。他挨了这一下，身子一失衡，伸着楼梯就滚了下去。最后的一头这才把头转过来，就剩下自己一个了。琳比划要把灭火器扔过去，那老东西一怂，登时就跑没影了。

　　兰琳往身后一看，滚下楼体的没什么大碍的样子，就是在地上打滚痛苦不堪。这家伙的赘肉帮他吸收了不少冲量吧……真是的，方舟科技搞储军也要选点靠谱的人啊。琳走上前去，伸出手去，一把把那男生拉了起来，本想按照套路问问“没事吧”，但男生衬衫上的爪印标志让他一震。他认得这个记号，兽迷的标志！这个家伙一副标准的亚洲脸，莫非……

　　就这么让他撞到了？！

　　“你是……兽迷？”

　　“嗯……啊？是啊，怎么了吗？”
　　
　　“哈，这么巧！”琳笑了，“我也是，怎么称呼呢？”

　　“鲁……汪坤皓。”他似乎还没有从被那三个神经病袭击的阴影中走出来，说话支支吾吾的。

　　“汪坤皓，是这样的吧……”琳说道，“你约了人吗？一起去把午饭解决解决了吧。”

　　“一起解决吧。”汪说道，奋力挤出一个笑脸。琳陪着他回了趟酒店换了身衣服，再去了螺旋塔二楼。途中没有谁拦住他们，楼梯道也被经理干净了，灭火器也完成了更新，就好像刚才发生的全都不是真的一样。琳赶忙取下KM眼镜，依旧在他前面走着的汪坤皓，告诉他这一切都是真的。

在二楼餐厅一个较隐蔽的位置坐下，琳不希望在吃饭的时候被人叫板。
　　
　　点过餐，兰琳给汪坤皓坦白了在此之前，自己就知道这里还有第二个兽迷的事。出乎兰琳意料的是，这个汪坤皓并没有因此反感他。尽管兰琳“坦白”了这事，但他没有把龙角兽交代出来。这是当然的，他和龙角兽，好歹也是在超自然领域逛了好几年的人，是圈子里数一数二的超自然研究泰斗，知名度很低就是了。但这种事不就是知道的人越少越好吗？

　　更何况这次还牵扯到了“相力科技”这种东西……

　　两人的话题停了下来，兰琳渐渐滑进沉思中。汪看到琳突然想什么想得出神，赶紧挑起一个话题来：

　　“嗯对了，你觉得方舟科技为什么不让我们退游啊？”

　　真不是个适合在饭桌上谈的话题。

　　“不知道，”琳一撇嘴，“不过无所谓，已经有人在调查这件事了。”

　　“芬兰警方吗？”

　　琳仿佛被逗笑了：“怎么可能，在方舟科技面前，警察可靠不住哦。”

　　“不是警方那是谁？”汪有些生气，“民间组织？”

　　“嘛，可以这么说吧。”

　　汪长长地叹了口气：“民间组织，你认真的？”

　　“觉得不靠谱吗？”

　　“可是……民间组织没有司法权，怎么可能？”

　　“但是司法力量想要发挥力量，那也得有他们发挥力量的余地才行啊，”兰琳道，“你觉得在大厅里，那么多人同时被一股莫名的力量压在地上，是怎么回事？”

　　汪被问住了：“嗯，呃……强磁场什么的？”

　　“你就得了吧，就连你自己也肯定不了不是？”兰琳说道，“非要解释的话，应该和‘僵尸枪’的原理差不多，但是那种压迫力僵尸枪根本没法比。而且突然之间方舟科技就做出了一款这么厉害的游戏，你不觉得很奇怪吗？”

　　“你想说……”汪坤皓若有所思，“方舟公司的科技和常识里的，有天壤之别？”

　　“就是这个意思，”兰琳说道，“但为什么，掌握了这种级别的科技干什么不好，非得来做游戏？”

　　“不知道。”汪坤皓回答得直截了当。

　　“所以现在我们就陪方舟科技玩玩咯，反正眼下也就只有这一条路。”兰琳耸耸肩，以表达自己的毫不介意，“马上就要到玩家选拔了，你多少级了？”

　　“才一级，”汪尴尬地笑了，“一上午都去伤心了。你多少级了？”

　　“不说这个……”

　　“耶？”汪一脸见着财报的兴奋样，说道，“你不会也才一级吧？”

　　“两级，好吧！我被那九百个大叔虐惨了呢！”

　　“唔……”汪突然之间不做声了，似乎琳的这番话让他想到了什么不好的场面。琳能理解，才经历过“新手教程”的生死交错，对某人对战单方面被虐这种事，当然会很有阴影。不过……兰琳一笑：“别想太多，只是个游戏。”

　　“嗯……”但汪坤皓依旧陷入了沉默。

　　也罢。尽管在二十一世纪，血腥残酷早就不是什么稀罕货色，但隔着屏幕看是一码事，亲自体验是一码事。这一百个封测玩家中，只要没人染上像“战后创伤综合征”这样的东西，就已经是阿弥陀佛了。

　　兰琳没再挑起话题，强行让不愿开口的人开口，这在他看来几乎是一种酷刑。

　　饭餐端上来了，汪坤皓一头扎进午餐里，狼吞虎咽地和食物过不去。琳看着他的样子……这个状态，大概和人击打沙袋泄愤是一样的吧……方舟庇护，到底想搞出多少事才满足……

　　一阵嗡嗡声突然传了出来。他拿出手机，来自龙角兽的邮件，特别加密。

　　真亏这些人还能把短信送得进来。按照龙角兽之前教他的方法完成解密，然后确认身边没人或者摄像头在看着他，他打开了邮件。

　　“我们找到了相关的情报，但具体要不要相信它全看你自己的判断。因为这则情报并不是靠我们搜查出来，而是有人主动向我们提供。我们查不到这个人的任何信息，这个家伙似乎今天才接触网络。下面是他提供的信息：
　　
    我听说你们在收集有关封测版《亚进化》的情报是吧？
　　我长话短说，方舟科技公司受一位大股东的胁迫，被逼着对那一百个玩家也用上了残酷封测版本，这个版本原来只是给那九百个玩家用的，但现在给那一百个傻甜白也用上了。
　　你问原因吗？我不知道。那个大股东是谁我也不清楚。我只知道残酷封测版本已经把方舟科技的阵脚彻底搅乱了，记者招待会也推掉了，退游申请渠道也被封闭了。这些人到公测之前应该是出不来了，毕竟这种消息传出去影响太不好了。
　　为什么不用封口费封口？因为那位大股东放心不下，而且又因为一些原因不能向玩家们坦白，所以就成了现在的这幅模样。方舟科技也很窘迫。那些原因我也不知道，你们别问了。那个股东方舟科技动不了，很多技术都是由那人提供的。
　　
　　就是这些，因为不论是情报提供方还是情报本身都无从考证，更别说在这个时候突然提供情报的人本身就很可疑，所以这个情报信不信完全取决于你。我们在黑入方舟科技跌时候碰到很多不能用常理度之的事情，查出情报的几率已经微乎其微了。
　　抱歉！”
　　
　　读毕，他来总体来整理一下思路，就是：1.方舟科技被猪队友坑了，现在所做的一切都是无奈之举。2.这个猪队友是内部的一个大股东，而且很多技术都由他提供3.《亚进化》的封测阶段有两个版本，一个是残酷版本，一个是普通版本；残酷版本原本只是给那九百个玩家用的。

　　所以很多技术都是由“那个大股东”提供？如果这人可信的话，那不是那人已经掌握了相力科技？以后对关于这股东的事多加留意吧……如果可以的话，要在九百封测者那边套点话出来……

　　解决了午饭，他们下到了一楼大厅。汪坤皓依旧没有跨过那道坎，于是在三点之前，他就只能坐在台阶上，看着兰琳站在灰幕的天空下，一次次进入沉浸模式，又一次次退出来。琳的巨剑加相式战术对付这九百个短刀仔绰绰有余。

　　慢慢地，在那九十九个封测玩家中，也渐渐地有人愿意尝试进行玩家对战了。与之相对的，却是有关玩家只身出逃方舟科技园区未遂的消息传进众人的耳朵。至于出逃失败的人怎么了，没人清楚……这件事让汪坤皓更加紧张了。距离百人选拔赛还有两个小时的时候，似乎是为了安抚“民心”，要参赛的玩家必须要报名，没有报名就不必参赛。不必说，这一百个玩家中几乎没一个参赛的，而另外九百几乎是全员报名。

　　琳没有参赛。方舟科技，甚至不惜在大厅中用心理压迫镇压他们……跻身于前一百之列真的是很危险的事。毫无疑问的，假如能挤到前一百必然有知道很多内幕的机会，但也会成为方舟科技重点控制的对象。失去了行动自由，知道得再多也没用……而且，如果方舟科技想要剥夺一个人的自由意识，根本就不难吧！

　　百人选拔赛可以观战，但是剩下的一百多个玩家几乎都是因为游戏过于残酷才不参加比赛的，谁会去观战啊……时至三时，要参加比赛的人浩浩荡荡地开进了室内，由负责人调停分组，然后进入沉浸模式。

　　天沉下来了，一道惨白的天光霎时将大厅照得通明，雷动翻滚着从层云碾过螺旋塔的上空。雨滴，点动成线，线动成面，层层交叠，网住了整个世界，雨声霎时响作一片。他们坐在台阶上。不乏时不时有人把负责人狠狠瞪了一眼。但那个负责人也顶多就只是一个替罪羔羊吧。

　　封测阶段的《亚进化》现实增强模块开放的很有限，玩家只能看到自己的亚人形态，更别提拾荒身什么的了。琳百无聊赖起来，如果说这时候用来学习相理论的话，难免会有风险。他于是摘下了眼镜，戳起手机来。

　　《亚进化》的官网依旧没变，不过是多了一则谢绝一切直播的通告。而外界并没有意识到这则通告的真正含义是什么。

　　他想要确认一下，在大厅镇压之后方舟科技有没有对游戏的属性做出特殊调整。并没有，游戏介绍没有变，装备信息没有变，一切照常……

　　倘若没有昨晚新手教程没有出状况就好了……兰琳想到。看到兽人真真正正地出现在生活中，这本一直是他的梦想。但是方舟科技，真是让一切都变味了。

　　“兰琳，”汪坤皓突然开口了，“你还打算参加最后的挑战任务吗？”

　　“要。”兰琳回答得很干脆。

　　汪坤皓有些不解：“为什么？”

　　“为什么？”琳一笑，“嘛，你还是别问比较好。”

　　汪坤皓沉默了。趁着这段时间，他通过特殊信道和龙角兽们交换了看法。这帮成天钻研超自然的骇客们并不介意兰琳把他们和相力科技的事情一并告诉汪坤皓——本着“他肯定会协助你的，告诉他不也挺好”的观点。他本要开口，但转念一想，算了。他不想被人当傻瓜，更何况要是让方舟科技得知还他知道相力，他还不得下油锅。

　　“那你……为什么，要来参加封测？”汪坤皓换了个问法。

　　为什么？这个答案连他自己都不知道为什么。但与其说不知道，不如说知道的太多，而不知道应该从何说起了。单纯地检验自己？或者中二一点，强化自己的“信仰”？忍不住想看看自己喜爱着的形体真真正正出现在世界上的第一瞬间？还是说调查《亚进化》、方舟科技和相力理论？调查方舟公司要用那九百个玩家干什么，尽管已经很多管闲事了？想说的话从肚子里上升，太多了，卡到咽喉，无论如何也吐不出来……

　　“我的目的到很简单，”汪坤皓见兰琳迟迟不肯开口，便自己说了起来，“我是那种特别喜欢游戏的人，而且《亚进化》里又有兽迷元素，这样的话，我当然很期待玩一玩。说白了我的目的就只是，休闲，放松。所以发生了这种事，我真的就只有一走了之……”

　　“大家应该都是和你一样的想法吧。”兰琳道，“挑战任务，在封测的最后一周举办，前往阿尔卑斯山挑战特色亚空间，我会去的。”

　　“想给自己封测画上圆满的句号吗？”

　　“那会是那么超脱的理由啊，”兰琳一笑，“不是只有那里，才有概率刷到全游戏里仅有一把的万色级武器吗？”

　　“但是这不是删档封测么？”

　　“哈，这倒也是……但我还是会去的，和方舟科技玩到底。”

　　“那你为什么不报名参赛？”汪坤皓直击要害，“如果是因为害怕的话，你还怎么‘和方舟科技玩到底’？”

　　被他说中了。

　　兰琳害怕，的确害怕，在这个情况下，如果有哪个玩家不害怕，那几乎已经不是人类了吧。他害怕，他害怕自己假如挤进前一百会被方舟科技特别关照，也害怕必须“消极怠工”规避排名过于靠前，而又不得不经历死亡体验的痛苦，这两个恐惧将他夹在中间，让他几乎没有参赛的余地。这个害怕可不是汪坤皓所想象的那种害怕。挥动德国巨剑，相式发动得得心应手的他，一点也不害怕那九百个人手中的小刀短剑。但不管怎么说，不参赛这种行为本身，终归也是一种害怕。

　　兰琳没有回答他，汪坤恩认为兰琳是默认了。看着那一大群在沉浸模式中激斗的玩家们，又看看窗外滂沱的大雨。汪坤皓似乎突然想到了什么。趁着封测负责人的注意力还在别处时，汪飞快地将大厅环顾了一圈。偌大的一个空间，甚至没有一个摄像头的身影……

　　汪坤皓终于要受不了方舟科技的这些鬼名堂了。

----------


## 深天

第一奏
我所拥有的一切
第三章
人兽的夹缝

　　雨停了。围观的人散了。对比赛结果没有兴趣的汪坤皓离开了。

　　选拔赛结束了。
　　
　　第一名是一个肌肉虬曲的中年大叔。这人是一个短刀拳甲仔，从视频录像上来看，是个短刀流中的豪杰。

　　但不管短刀怎样厉害，碰到巨剑相式流一样得跪的吧？琳诡谲地一笑，回酒店去了。在他身后，参赛者们马不停蹄地开始了对决练级。

　　琳也想参加对决。但是选拔赛刚刚结束，他要是现在就扛把德国巨剑去杀敌，很有可能会被工作人员盯上。只好作罢。

　　回房间去多啃啃《相力理论》总是有好处的。

　　而且也不知道《相力理论》什么时候会被卸下来……

　　兰琳回到房间的第一件事，就是耍几手相式。将空调遥控召来，电视遥控召来，最后将靠垫召来，简直完美！他把茶杯装满水，捧在手心中，看着水面渐渐冒气白烟，喝入口中，微烫可口。兰琳发现当掌握了一个全新的技艺时，竟是如此让人满心欢喜。

　　继续研读相力理论。

　　“……根据不同强度相力的效果，可将相力简单划分为三类：相力、业力、理力。理力最强，业力次之，相力最弱。相力既可以指相力本身，也可以指输出强度在300Rady及其以下的相力，在这个指标下的相力通过生物本身就可以驱动。目前，298.7Rady是由生物达到的世界最高相力输出记录。”

　　兰琳看到最后一句话，整个人都为之一震。298.7Rady，他就算在试玩版《亚进化》中都没见过这么高的数值。如果这句话是属实，那么那个人岂不是真实版的龙傲天？

　　琳定了定神，接着读了下去。

　　“……业力，是指输出强度在300Rady以上，1020Rady及其以下的的相力。这种强度的相力强度必须要借助机械才能达到，现行的高级相原理机械的相力输出就多在这一水平。”

　　琳眨了眨眼睛，确定自己没有看错。“现行的相原理机械的相力输出就多在这一水平”，这里说的机械应该是和“天空战舰”一类的东西吧。要知道，按照游戏里的算法800Rady的相式就能算一个核聚变反应堆了。

　　继续读。

　　“……理力，指输出强度在1020Rady以上的相力，要发动这一级力量，即便使用最先进的相原理机器也做不到，而必须求助于‘大灵’——大自然意识的统称。通过和‘大灵’订立‘大灵协议’，让人们可以在低耗能甚至完全不耗能的情况下可以驱动理力。“

　　琳第一次看到‘大灵’和‘大灵协议’时，脑袋里便浮现出风精灵啦火精灵啦什么的。订立大灵协议么，他也可以订立么？怎么订立？还有那个相原理机器是运用的什么技术？这些他都想知道！

　　他火烧火燎地翻回目录界面。“相原理机械科技——铭文技术”“大灵学概论”引入眼帘。

　　调出来。

　　“……铭文技术，指通过在器物上铭刻特殊符案，接上特殊材料，使器物能代人执行相式的一种技术，这项技术在1865年问世……用于铭刻的图符和一般相式符号有很大出入，需要专门学习。给器物连接上特殊材料的目的，给铭文提供动力源，有时也会起到为铭文制造所需的特定场的作用。常用的连接方式有熔铸、镶嵌、粘连、插连和悬垂。常用的特殊材料有银铁合金、月长石、安息香脂、方解石和麝香。下面将详细讲述各种铭刻图符基本原件及其特殊含义……“

　　在琳的眼前，这些知识的价值毫不亚于一座国家金库！但首先要做的是验证铭文技术的可信度。

　　兰琳翻到了应用篇入门篇章。他找到了个像玩具一样的相原理机械：简易空气炮杯。这个器械的铭文符图所需的驱动相力是66Rady，而启动它只需要12Rady。他所需要做的，就只是把纸杯画上花纹，对准目标，然后让纸杯基座和一块陶瓷接触即可。琳有过板绘经验，这点符图只用了五分钟。然后将纸杯横放在桌上，杯口对准靠枕，杯底靠着陶瓷茶壶。

　　他背下了启动相式，发动。

　　嘭地一声爆响，一道透明的弹丸从屋子的一头冲到另一头，将靠垫狠狠打凹下去。杯子受到后坐力飞了起来，掉到地上，茶壶的盖子被震掉了，侥幸地在桌沿上刹住了车。

　　这还真得能工作？！

　　喜悦之余，琳把被子捡了起来。被子内部已经被烧黄了，有些地方甚至穿了孔，不能再用了。他在茶壶盖放回原处的过程中，发现茶壶内侧脱了一层厚厚的砂。茶壶里面也掉砂了。兰琳不得不把细砂倒进马桶里冲走，然后再把茶壶洗洗，把纸杯烧掉，把灰烬冲走。

　　尽管在这个酒店里不挂出牌子就不会有人来打扫房间，但他要以防万一。他顺便也把记背相阵用的草稿纸了撕了冲了。这些东西要是让方舟科技看见了，那麻烦才大了。

　　接下来是“大灵学概论”。他把相关资料调了出来，开始阅读。

　　“……大灵，是对大自然意志的统称。大自然意志原初之时分布均匀，然后就像宇宙诞生星球一样，大自然意志渐渐分开，聚集构成千万个代表了自然意识的意志体。这些意志体代表大自然运行自然定律。在他们之中有低级也有高级。这些意志体即是‘大灵’，大灵学就是研究大灵的科学……在一定情况下，大灵可以拥有自己的形体……生命体可以和大灵订立协议，由此缔结的协议被称为‘大灵协议’。大灵协议的订立可以是一个人和大灵，也可以是一群人和大灵，一个国家和大灵，一个国际组织和大灵……因为大灵协议订立具有一定风险性，所以禁止非专业大灵协调者进行订立工作。”

　　禁止非专业大灵协调者进行订立工作么？兰琳想道。既然这里都这么警告了，那么他就不去尝试了。说什么相力领域都是一块全新的领域。历史上因为研究过于激进而葬送了自己性命的科学家，就他和龙角兽所掌握的情报来看，也不在少数。但对这方面稍作了解总是可以的吧。

　　“……进行大灵协议订立的第一步是大灵建立沟通信道，大灵沟通与动物直觉沟通类似，但更困难……第二步是最难的一步，它要求协调者要在与大灵交流不间断的情况下，同时听取己方代表的看法，从双方的利益出发达到平衡点，并在此基础上达成一致……第三步，双方代表在协议书上签字，这时协调者应该协助大灵使用灵骚能力。当然也可以不签订任何书面协议而仅用口头保证。要知道，对大灵而言口头保证和书面保证的约束力都是一样的。细则请参见相关资料，在此不多做赘述。“

　　整个大灵学概论就在这里戛然而止了。

　　琳返回目录，仔细查找，没有找到更多关于大灵学的条目了。琳本来还打算看看有哪些大灵，现在只好作罢。他想，大概像大灵真名这种知识已经属于国家机密级别的东西了吧。

　　尽管大灵这一块他没法考证，但铭文技术已经被证实为真。他打开手机，用专用信道把这则消息传达给了龙角兽。

　　发送成功。

　　拥有这么强大的科技的方舟科技却连一个小小的网络封锁都做不好，真是让人有点琢磨不透。

　　琳在酒店里这么一研究就耗掉了两个多小时，去螺旋塔刚好能赶上饭点。吃过晚饭，他也加入了广场对决练级的队伍中去。巨剑挥动得越来越得心应手的他没少让短刀拳甲流吃苦头。他甚至碰到了一个被杀杀得眼红了的也舞起了巨剑的家伙，但不论是对武器的理解还是技巧的熟练程度都远在琳之下。就这么一路顺风顺水，兰琳成为了第一个级别登顶的玩家。

　　阉割版的《亚进化》锁了很多功能，别说技能相式，就是武器也就每种两把，还是那种夹在等级礼包里一并送的。要不是有沉浸对战模式撑住台面，封测版本的《亚进化》可玩性真的很有限。级别封顶了就已经没什么刷的必要了。但是兰琳依旧在对决。

　　他有种直觉，这款游戏中的技巧迟早会有一天派上大用场。

　　兰琳一直刷到了夜间九时，一直没见汪的身影。

　　说来也奇怪，自从汪坤皓离开螺旋塔之后就一直没有见到他了。整个园区处在方舟科技的信号管制之下，用电话沟通也行不通。但这么晚了，他应该回酒店了吧，等会儿去敲敲他的门好了。

　　他往酒店走去。这个时候路上的人已经少之又少，而且灯光不佳。倘若这个地段不是在方舟科技园区里，还真是个搞抢劫的好地方。

　　正当琳这么想着的时候，道旁的草丛突然传出一阵很不自然的窸窣声，就像有谁跌进去了一样。把兰琳吓了一跳。

　　“谁在那儿？”琳试探着往里瞧了瞧，问道，“没事吧？”

　　琳的话还没有落音，从那里面就突然伸出两只手把他整个人拽了进去。

　　琳的第一反应是方舟科技对他下手了——他败露了！方舟科技这种能对玩家释放上百雷迪的相阵的公司，还不得把他往死里弄？琳疯狂地挣扎起来。他的嘴也被捂住了。这时听到一个压低了的声音说道：“别闹了，别闹了……”

　　很熟悉的声音。这是，汪坤皓？

　　琳不挣扎了，捂在他嘴上的手也拿开了。他转身一看，借着路灯的余光对方的脸隐隐可辨。

　　兰琳试探地问道：“你是汪坤皓？”

　　“兰琳？”

　　琳惊了，还真是他。

　　“你蹲这种地方干嘛，养蚊子吗？”琳有些窝火地说道。

　　“我打算逃出去。”

　　琳又惊了。这家伙还真敢说呢，从有着超级科技的方舟本部园区里逃出去，就算经过专业逃脱训练的人也不敢接这单吧。

　　“那你还把旁边经过的人拽进来，这个时候不是知道的人越少越好吗？”

　　“话是这么说，但是，”琳怎么看到这人苦笑，是兰琳的错觉吗，这种关头还笑得出来，“摔了一跤，被人察觉了。反正都是玩家，拖进来说说就没什么了嘛。”

　　还好发现你的不是那九百个大叔。琳为汪坤皓这神经大条的行动在心里发出一声冷笑。

　　“怎么样，兰琳，跟我一起逃出去？”

　　兰琳很干脆的拒绝了。

　　“你觉得你能跑的出去吗？”兰琳压低声音说道，“还记得大厅里的压迫感吗？”

　　“你好啰嗦，我一个人去。”汪坤皓说得干脆利落。但因为没人清楚被抓住的人会被怎么样，琳想要劝阻汪坤皓。但就在他要开口时，背上突然挨了一记莫名的重击，让他一下迎面栽到了地上，吃了一嘴的土。
　　
　　没等兰琳爬起来，就听见汪坤皓压低声音道：“来人了！快走！”

　　琳被汪坤皓牵拉着从地上爬起来，佝着身子飞快地穿过一片低树丛。枝梢划破手背，树叶进到嘴里。他们正朝着和大门完全相反的方向疾跑着。这个汪坤皓想把他领去哪儿？

　　兰琳往后匆匆一看，机个手电筒的光点在稍远处飘动，光柱急切地扫来扫去。

　　如果推断没错的话，他刚才就是被那几个人用空气炮打中了。假如这几个人是用的货真价实的空气炮那也罢，但倘若是使用的相式，那么他们现在就可以想想被抓住时该用什么表情了。

　　兰琳和汪坤皓冲到螺旋塔的后庭。这里是一片密密麻麻的矮树丛，长草长得遍地都是。围墙漆黑的身影随着距离的拉进渐渐泛白，但有一处始终黑黝黝的，围墙在那里有缺口？！真的是缺口！

　　他们冲过了缺口，进到一片树林中。汪坤皓拿出手机一看，有信号了！

　　汪打开手机导航系统，在树林和夜色的掩护下，他们一边注意着脚下的磕绊一边尽最大努力地疾跑着。不知道跑了多远，他们冲出树林，冲到一片大平台上。空旷广阔的夜风迎面扑来。从这里一眼望去，正好能看到米凯利城在远边的山脚下闪耀。从这里到城市灯火的一大片黑暗中零星点缀着豆豆灯火。他们在这里稍稍喘口气。

　　有芬兰语基础的汪坤皓拿出手机要报警。琳看着身后漆黑一片的森林，没有看见追来的手电筒光点，但不知为什么这反而让他心里发毛。

　　隐隐约约的，琳感到这里有点说不出来的异样。这股一样的感觉渐渐上浮，就像浮冰一点一点显现于浑水。异常感越来越明显，越来越强烈。刹那间。琳的思维穿破了时间的界限，过去有那么一段时间里的感受和他此时的感受匹配上了，那是在螺旋塔大厅中时的感受！

　　这反应时间短得只允许琳喊出一个“跑”字。他拔腿就跑，但时间根本不够冲出去；他纵身一跃，身体在半空中的抛物线才到一半，一股巨大的心理压迫力霎时将他从外到里侵彻，琳重重摔在平台外围的水泥地板上，依旧没有摆脱这巨大的压迫感。身体里的负面情绪：恐惧、愤怒、嫉妒、色欲，像宇宙大爆炸的那一瞬间暴胀；像岩浆冲破冰盖一样迸发；像一座钨铅的金字塔从头顶压下。兰琳趴在地上，眼皮上翻。他甚至感觉这压迫力就要折断他的肋骨，把他整个人压成肉酱。不对，应该已经成肉酱了吧，毕竟他的意识已经渐渐模糊，就要堕入死人之境了。

　　就在这时，压迫力戛然而止。

　　鞋底和砂石地接触的声音传到兰琳的耳朵里。琳看到了一双鞋。但还没来得及琳抬头看清鞋子的主人，浑身一震巨大的脱力感，眼前一黑。脸颊压上尖锐砂石所产生的痛觉是兰琳最后的记忆。

　　一片记忆断层。

　　兰琳醒了，醒得就跟昏倒时一样突然。

　　他正坐在一张椅子上，浑身酸痛，手臂像被人粗暴对待过一样，一跳一跳地疼。他在一个白色的房间中。除了他之外汪坤皓也在这儿——就在他旁边。兰琳的面前是一张办公桌，办公桌后坐着一个欧洲人。兰琳认得这家伙：《亚进化》的封测负责人。

　　当琳还在努力回忆发生了什么的时候，负责人就开口了：“我们发现你们有不服从方舟科技管理，私自出逃的行为发生，是这样么？”

　　“是。”兰琳听到汪坤皓的声音说道。

　　所以说他们逃跑失败了？琳的记忆突然对上了。他就这么稀里糊涂地被汪坤皓带进了方舟科技的审讯室。

　　兰琳真不知道该怎么形容自己此刻的心情：不满、愤恨、自嘲。这个汪坤皓什么忙也没有帮到，一来就让他缠上大麻烦。这就是龙角兽给他推荐的“助手”。

　　现在要紧的是尽快澄清自己。兰琳原本并没有逃跑的打算，和汪坤皓一起行动完全是场意外。

　　只要他肯说，虽说推不掉全部的责任，但至少可以推掉大部分责任吧。毕竟没人知道拥有相力科技的方舟公司会怎么处置妄图出逃的玩家。

　　只有兰琳才是推动一切的关键，像汪坤皓没有一点作用甚至还会帮倒忙的角色，最明智的做法就是把汪像棋子一样用掉。这就是兰琳的想法。

　　负责人默不作声地看着眼前这两位，哪一个最先受不了恐惧第一个和盘托出。

　　兰琳于是第一个开口，将晚上发生的一切都原原本本地告诉了对方。但是在兰琳的故事中，兰琳变成了汪坤皓，而汪坤皓变成兰琳。兰都几乎不敢相信自己说了些什么。

　　汪坤皓惊讶地看着琳，因为震惊和恐惧而半天说不出话。

　　而封测负责人的反应则出乎意料的冷静。这人沉默了一会儿，然后说：

　　“你们都没有参加选拔赛吧？”

　　兰琳和汪坤皓没有说话。负责人当成是默认了。

　　“你们两个，在封测剩下的时间中，方舟科技组织的一切活动都必须要看到你们两个身影。至于兰琳小姐……先生”负责人看着玩家资料，矫正了说法，“方舟科技会给你安排额外的惩罚，但在此之前，请先回酒店休息。”

　　这便结束了。

　　负责人起身出了房间。门外的守卫也离开了。方舟科技的力量好像根本看不上这两个出逃未遂者一样，大摇大摆地消失在了夜幕中。

　　兰琳赶在汪坤皓之前起身走了。他是那种忍受不了深情的人。

　　虽然说就这么抛下汪坤皓是个不错的选择。但是施罚者毕竟是方舟科技，让他去扛下这些惩罚总比让汪坤皓去扛要好得多。毕竟谁也不知道谁会成为这一千个玩家中的第一个死者。

　　兰琳回到了住所。一想到方舟科技会给他的额外惩罚他就犯困。汪坤皓一晚上也没有来找过他……
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
第二天清晨，兰琳又是醒来得很早。他把自己卷进麻烦的这件事给龙角兽发了过去，并确认了下游戏邮箱里有没有来自方舟科技的信件。

　　没有，空空如也。

　　从今天开始，方舟科技的鬼名堂他一个也躲不掉了。

　　而且对于出逃者，方舟科技居然只轻描淡写地用这种方式惩罚。是方舟根本不屑于管手无缚鸡之力的玩家，还是说游戏活动里面有隐藏彩蛋？琳希望是前者。

　　他戴上KM。老实说，这是他第一次这么一大清早就戴上这副眼镜。

　　大概是因为内心不安吧，琳调出德国巨剑。握在手中——的确是握在手中。尽管在外人看来琳就是一个重度中二症患者，因为在他像是在握剑的手里，根本就只有一团空气。

　　而这就是KM眼镜的又一恐怖之处，

　　就是这团空气，兰琳就算用上全身的力气也别想捏“碎”。倘若兰琳看见他手中有一块石头，那么捏碎这个名为“石头”的空气所需要的力量，将毫不亚于捏碎一个真正石头所需要的力。也就是说尽管巨剑在现实中并不存在，但对兰琳而言它就像呼吸一样真实。

　　他很快就把巨剑收起来了。除了几个简简单单的参数和稍显科幻的外表，琳看不出这把剑还有什么参看的价值。

　　他戴着眼镜去了洗漱间。走到镜子前刷牙洗脸。

　　每每看到自己这副伪娘的躯体的时候，琳都感觉自己仿佛被针扎了一下。

　　但今天他有些异样。

　　透过眼镜，兰琳看到自己 的游戏形象一丝不挂。兰琳很奇怪，这是个bug吗？即便是毛茸茸的天使龙种系，琳也不可能神经大条到什么都不穿，更何况他的身体真的和女人看不出什么区别。兰琳打开自己的储物包，发现装备全到储物包里面去了。

　　兰琳嗔怪地将装备重新挪回个人信息栏，但是失败了。装备全都缩回了储物包。一个小红框弹了出来，上面写着：性别不符。

　　性别不符？！

　　但是个人信息栏中，性别这一项写的就是“男”没错啊？

　　兰琳又尝试了即便，均以失败告终。琳急了，正好储物包里还有十级的女性角色套装没扔，他用这些试了试。

　　成功了。

　　而这也就是说，尽管个人信息栏里写着的是“男”，但系统却判成了“女”？他很惊讶，堂堂方舟科技的服务器会犯这种低级错误？

　　兰琳不相信自己的判断。他反反复复试了好几遍，每一次的结果都和第一次一样。倘若真是这样，那琳除了武器以外从头到脚全都得换成女性的装备？！

　　这简直是天大的玩笑！

　　难道这就是封测负责人嘴里说的那个“额外的惩罚”？

　　不，现在下结论还太早了。他得去确认确认碰到这种情况的是只有他一个，还是封测的一千人都出现了这种状况。

　　他冲出门去，快步走过灯光晦暗的廊道。琳收到一封邮件，来自方舟科技官方。他有种不好的预感……但抓住一线希望的他敲响了汪坤皓的门。他让汪坤皓检查检查装备。不知道应该说是“出乎意料”还是“果不其然”，汪没有出现状况。

　　到这里，兰琳就知道这是怎么回事了。但内心依旧在挣扎的他仍然不甘心承认。琳打开方舟科技发来的邮件。

　　这封邮件署名的是封测负责人。兰琳读完了它。正像兰琳所担心的那样。让系统在性别识别上出错正是封测负责人口中的“额外的惩罚”。

　　兰琳发现自己越来越看不透方舟科技公司。这种让玩家性别识别出错的做法与其说是“惩罚”，倒不如说是“恶作剧”来的贴切。在琳看来，对方没有任何惩罚的意思，反倒像是在拿玩家寻开心。

　　因为又是性格孤僻加上像极了女生，琳没少受过特殊对待。而即便是到了今天，一个男性长得过分女性化同样会被时不时诟病。尽管诟病的理由真的很无理，但兰琳却感觉自己像被架在了炭火上，终日被喘不过气的灼热和浓烟包围着。如果兰琳不是有意识地克制着自己，他恐怕早就被从心底窜起的青色火苗吞噬了吧。

　　这个封测负责人完全没有把玩家当人的意思！

　　他把脸埋在手里。他感觉身上的一块血痂还没凝透就又被人一下撕开。完全不知道是怎么一回事的汪坤皓看着兰琳，不知道该怎么办。

　　琳不服气。他要找到那个负责人，然后指着那人的鼻子问这是怎么一回事。如果那人敢拒摆出一副毫不在乎甚至是嘲弄的表情，琳会他收拾一顿，用他这副娇弱的，怎么锻炼也变不强壮的伪娘躯体把负责人狠狠收拾一顿！

　　以前因为伪娘身躯所受的委屈，此时就像电影一样在脑海中闪过……

　　汪坤皓看着一言不发的琳。整个房间陷入死一样的寂静。

　　“琳，那个，昨晚上……谢谢了。”

　　琳仍许久许久地把脸埋在双手间。汪坤皓听到琳叹了口气，说道：“谢什么，还不是一样的结果。”

　　“话说，怎么了？”

　　兰琳把封测负责人的邮件发给汪坤皓。

　　汪几乎不能相信这封邮件是出自一个官方公司之手。汪以一副“他们是在开玩笑吧”的表情看着琳，而琳没有递给汪任何表示否定的眼神。

　　“那要不，我给你当陪练好了！只要别人不来观战就没人知道你装备的事了对吗？”

　　“你……不行的。”

　　“为什么？”汪坤皓以为兰琳看不起他，“我玩试玩版的时候不弱，而且我俩的等级只相差一级……”

　　“其实，”兰琳打断了浩，“我已经十级了。”

　　“十级？！”汪坤皓简直以为自己听错了，“可你昨天中午才二级啊！”

　　兰琳无奈地一笑，只好老实交代：“那个时候我撒了个谎，当时我就九级了。”

　　“你怎么做到的，升级这么快，胜场很多吗？”汪坤皓问道，兰琳点点头，汪的表情一下子夸张起来，“但那些人可全是些肌肉虬曲的家伙，不是当过兵就是职业搏击选手，你怎么可能……”

　　“用巨剑。”

　　“巨剑……德国巨剑？”

　　兰琳点点头：“用巨剑和他们来开距离，他们不擅长远距离的战斗。”

　　“他们就不拿巨剑？”

　　“对他们而言，用顺手的武器永远是第一位。”

　　“嘛，你看兰琳，尽管我级别很低，但是我可以给你演练当遭遇持有不同武器的敌人时的情况对不对？”

　　兰琳真有点受不了这家伙的直脑筋：“我迟早会和别人对决，只要方舟科技再搞一次选拔赛。”

　　汪坤皓异常认真地说：“那我就会想办法让他们把这个惩罚撤销掉的。”一点一不像是在开玩笑。

　　汪坤皓是想让一个掌握着超级科技的公司向他低头吗？这份心意兰琳心领了，但汪坤皓如果去和方舟科技对抗，到头来只能是汪自己一败涂地。真的到了那种时候，恐怕“死”都是一个比较治愈的下场了吧……

　　“不要闹，你不是他们的对手。”兰琳劝阻道。

　　“但是不试试怎么知道？”

　　“你难道又忘了吗，昨晚我们是怎么被抓住的？”

　　汪坤皓没有再说话了。足足两次的心理压迫已经足够让他学乖。

　　是啊，心理压迫……直到现在，兰琳都没有弄清楚方舟科技是怎样只用认知层面的力量就让整整一千号人动弹不得。琳感觉只要当初时间再延长一丁点，他就会当场休克掉。

　　那种感受，琳觉得自己一辈子都忘不掉。

　　“别乱来，”兰琳用叮嘱的语气说道，“既然我已经自愿把责任扛了下来，我就有职责做到最后。而且，”琳诡秘地一笑，“我的形象不也适合女装吗？”

　　琳的这副伪娘身体，今天似乎终于有了用武之地——伪娘女装总比抠脚大汉女装好得多吧。汪坤皓一笑，但却是很勉强的笑容，让兰琳联想到了云缝中的残阳。琳能感觉得到这家伙是真的在担心自己……

　　但愿不要做出什么傻事。

　　又是阴雨天。

　　到了饭点，兰琳和汪坤皓撑开伞，汇入了前往螺旋塔的人流。平心而论，螺旋塔的三餐可以称得上是世界级的，但在方舟科技的阴影下，没有人会有心会去品尝它们。兰琳听到邻桌有人说：“还有二十七天。”，紧接着就有人说道：“真不敢相信已经熬了三天。”，这一桌的人立即就为何警方还没察觉异常讨论得不可开交。而兰琳的心情真是跌倒了谷底。

　　窗外落雨纷纷。玻璃幕墙上沾满了雨滴，汇成汩汩水流，将浅灰色的天空和墨绿色的大地扭曲得只剩下天际线的轮廓。

　　汪坤皓要去一趟厕所，但过了足足十分钟都没见他回来。

　　不知怎么的，这层楼开始骚动了起来。先是门口的人伸长了脖子张望，然后渐渐传染到了餐厅内侧。人们一个接一个传递着消息。那些好奇心重的离开了位子，走去了外面……兰琳打听到了：外面有人在吵架，还是和封测负责人吵。琳有一股很坏的预感。他也走了出去。

　　在走道上，远远地就听到了两股声音在激烈交锋。兰琳听出来了：其中一个声音是汪坤皓的！他急了，小跑起来，拨开围观的人群。果然，印入他眼帘的正是汪坤皓和封测负责人。

　　这太乱来了！

　　兰琳看到这两个针锋相对的二人，懵了。他永远也没料到汪坤皓会采用这么直接的手段。围观的人们没有去劝架的意思，负责人的脸越扭曲他们越开心。但这样下去，谁都没法保证方舟科技会做出什么来。

　　越过汪坤皓的肩头，负责人看到了兰琳。似乎是因为一肚子火没处发泄似的，负责人的面目变得狰狞，指着兰琳大喊道：“哟，这不是根本看不出公母的那个小娘炮吗？！”

　　假如是单单纯纯的这样一句话，对此早就司空见惯的兰琳可以不动声色地忍下这口气。但是伴随着负责人这句恶狠狠的话的，还有众人随之看过来的目光。惊异的目光、好奇的目光、鄙夷的目光，琳登时感觉自己仿佛置身于目光的波涛上涤荡。他和世界仿佛隔了一层膜，一切都模糊掉了，在这一片模糊中兰琳看见了负责人的脸，那张扭曲而狰狞的脸……穿过模糊，穿过那张因愤怒而变形的脸，穿过时间的隧道，在隧道的那一端，他看见了一个身影。那个面目可憎的身影正指着兰琳，呼喊同伴“惩罚”这个娘娘腔……

　　兰琳感到后头皮一紧，两只眼睛笔直地盯着对方的眼睛。身体就像上了发条一样自己开始了行动。他的左脚迈了出去，右手抬到胸口，一记摆拳正中负责人的鼻梁，将负责人打倒在地。兰琳压了上去，两个拳头神经反射般向对方的两腮、面门、颧骨、人中打去。

　　安保人员来了，他在打；安保在劝阻了，他仍在打；安保将他俩拉开，他奋力挣脱了束缚继续打。

　　他感觉自己的后颈接触了什么东西，全身都麻了，动弹不得。他被人脸向上地拖走。一张张脸，安保的脸、医护的脸、玩家的脸，纷至沓来，匆匆而去……但在他眼前的脸似乎一直没变，那张嘲笑他这副伪娘躯体的脸。而他要将这张脸碎尸万段。

　　琳被扭送到了审讯室。

　　汪坤皓紧随其后。看到琳直接动手殴打封测负责人的他，几乎连该用怎样的表情去面对兰琳都不知道了……

　　急切地想知道后续发展的人群被挡在楼梯口，但嘈杂声依旧穿过了大片的的走廊，传进了这件惨白的房间。这个房间一点也没有变。煞白的四壁下，横着一张漆黑的办公桌。桌上放着一座小旗架，左旗印着六瓣兰花标志，右旗印着方舟科技的标志。桌后的作为被一个女人坐上了。兰琳对这个女人有印象。负责人身旁经常跟着这个家伙。大概是个副手。

　　就算这人宣布要把兰琳抬出去煮了，兰琳都一点不意外。毕竟殴打负责人……就算对防是绑匪，肉票敢对绑匪头子大打出手，估计也只有被千刀万剐的命了。

　　但琳一点也不害怕。

　　琳应该算是那种对生死，尤其是自己的生死都没什么概念的人。

　　对桌的女人先捏了捏鼻梁根，一捏一松，再是一阵长捏，似乎是在借这段时间打盹。然后理了理手中的资料，说道：“兰琳先生和汪坤皓先生，对吗？”

　　汪坤皓小心翼翼地点了点头，而兰琳直接回应道：“对。”

　　“那么兰琳先生，请问你为什么对本公司的封测负责人大打出手？”

　　“因为他让我的装备识别系统出现故障，”尽管气还没消完，但琳的语气出奇的冷静，“让我只能使用女性的装备。”

　　“但是，”女人说道，“你和汪坤皓先生在昨晚有私自离开园区，破坏封测合同的行为。身为主谋的你，让装备错误识别性别是负责人给予你的额外惩罚不是吗？”

　　琳火了。

　　“这就是你们方舟科技的水平？”兰琳很激动，“让玩家的性别识别错误？你们该不会连连个像样的惩罚都拿不出吧？！”

　　女人的脸在颤抖着，似乎在保持着极大的克制。

　　“根据本公司封测阶段负责人的决定，”她说到这儿停顿了下，仿佛假如不在这儿不停顿她就会破口大骂一样。“给予兰琳先生的惩罚将因本次恶性事件重新考量施罚时长。”说完，女人腾地一下站了起来，离开了房间。

　　方舟科技的力量又把他们不屑一顾般扔在了这儿。

　　先前被阻挡的人流涌了进来，包围住了兰琳和汪坤皓。

　　面对一群急切地想要知道事情经过的家伙，琳只好一五一十说了。当他说到殴打负责人这段时，人群登时爆发出一阵欢呼。当他说到女装的事时，人群笑声一片。因为女装的理由，女装自然而然地成了反抗的象征。

　　兰琳殴打封测负责人的事迹很快就传遍了螺旋塔。他的鲁莽事迹让琳被鲜肉玩家们奉为英雄。就连那九百个大叔级玩家们，似乎也因为方舟科技平时待他们刻薄而尊敬起兰琳来。正因如此，兰琳对女装这件事没有那么不能释怀，毕竟螺旋塔里已经出现了一群想要女装而不得的家伙。

　　下午，级别开放到十五级，依旧只能玩家对决来刷级。

　　兰琳的巨剑战术依然奏效。而对决的人中也冒出来了不少放弃短刀拳甲流的家伙，他们拿起了欧式宽刃剑想要在武器上占得先机。但因为包括巨剑在内的宽刃剑剑谱早就不存于世，所有人全都是凭着各自对宽刃剑的理解舞剑的。

　　最早拿起巨剑的兰琳理所应当地成了佼佼者。

　　他再次成了第一个等级封顶的玩家。

　　但尽管自己在对决中毫无阻力而且备受尊敬，兰琳依旧高兴不起来。方舟科技展现出的奇怪之处实在太多了。

　　为什么，在兰琳发脾气的时候，实力上单方面压制的方舟科技反而是克制的一方？

　　又为什么，方舟科技对他的惩罚只是性别识别出错这么简单？方舟只需要给兰琳的游戏程序里植入一个恐怖元素，把琳折磨疯只是分分钟的事情。但为什么他们没有这么做？

　　是因为方舟有更长远的考量，还是说这些家伙压根连自家的游戏程式都掌握不全？

　　这些疑问在整整一个下午没少折磨兰琳，甚至影响到了战斗。但心不在焉还不足以成为巨剑和相式败北的理由。

　　在晚饭时，一个消息在人群中传开：封测负责人换了，但这个新负责人并不是方舟科技的人。但严格意义上来说，其实也是方舟科技的人，毕竟新的负责人是方舟科技股东的人。

　　这个股东是一个家族，叫做“大渊”。

　　相比情报本身，琳更惊奇这些人是怎么知道这情报的。难不成在人群里还混得有像她一样和黑客团体有来往的人，还是说方舟科技的人故意把情报泄露了出来？但这么做对他们有什么好处？

　　在晚饭时，汪坤皓似乎在内心做了许多斗争，向琳说道：“对不起。”

　　对不起？兰琳差点没反应过来。他说的是早上和负责人吵架的事吧。琳摇摇头道：“算了，毕竟有一个好结果。”

　　晚餐还没吃完，方舟科技就群发了一次邮件。每个玩家都接到了通知：晚餐后在螺旋塔前广场集合，任何人不得缺席。

　　不像在大厅那种有限的空间里集合，广场上人群站的很散，几乎要一直延伸到园区出入口。琳看到一个领导模样的黑发小白脸站到台阶上，看到人站的很散，脸一沉，对着跟班压低声音说了什么。跟班拿出手机给谁打着电话。

　　接着就有传出了声声惨叫。

　　兰琳顺着声源看过去。那是多么奇怪的景象啊。那些站得最远的人们大叫着跑过来，一会儿抱头，一会儿捂着屁股，仿佛被无形的烙铁追着戳。他们就这样像赶羊一样赶了过来。模样很滑稽，有人笑了，但当这些被赶的人走近时，才发现这些人当中已经有人哭了。

　　整个场面没有人出面干预，或者说可视范围内没有任何人出面干预，整整一千人，规规矩矩地被压缩成了一个方阵。

　　正当人群被这稀奇古怪的情况搞得摸不着头脑时。那个居高临下的小白脸以一种大得不正常的音量说话了：

　　“安静！”

　　整个广场鸦雀无声。成百上千的目光都聚集到了小白脸身上。

　　他大概就是那个刚刚到任的封测负责人吧。

　　“我听说在你们中间，有人殴打过上一任负责人，起因是不满惩罚，”小白脸开口了，一边说着一边踱步，仿佛根本不在乎，“而惩罚的起因是私自出逃园区未遂，出逃的起因又是方舟科技关停封测协议终止渠道，变相地将你们软禁在这儿。”

　　当他说道“软禁”这两个字时。人群沸腾了，愤怒的声音从方阵几乎每个角落里爆发出来。

　　“安静！”

　　小白脸的声音就像轰雷炸裂一般滚过头顶，喧嚣声戛然而止。

　　 “我来这儿不是给你们伸张正义的，”小白脸说道，“假如你们想要报警或者是怎么样，请自便，封测一结束，你们当中的，那些口风不严的，要无条件接受洗脑。你们知道洗脑么？不是说用传销组织的办法，而是直接洗去记忆，最纯正的洗脑。你们能明白吗？”

　　新负责人的耿直程度远超兰琳的预期……而台阶下的方阵，恍若被一块重石压住，没有一个人说话。

　　“我要说的就是这些。”

　　确实，按照方舟科技的情况，洗记忆已经成了唯一的方法。以方舟科技的能力，这完全不难做到。

　　这个新负责人往大厦里面走去，离开了。但兰琳周围的人却僵在原地好久好久。慢慢地，方阵开始松动了。有人企图追上负责人，但一进大厅就倒在地上，用尽全身的力气才爬出来。大厅里居然架起了相阵。人群开始分出许多许多三三五五的小集团，激烈地商量着什么。汪坤皓找到兰琳，第一句就是：“我们逃出去吧。”

　　“倘若这个园区真有这么好逃，你觉得方舟科技把玩家放养式管理的可能性有多大？”兰琳道。

　　“那怎么办？在这儿等死吗？”汪坤皓情绪激动起来，“这个园区是完全封闭的，不可能有人来救我们！“

　　“会有人的，”琳飞快的环顾四周，说道，“跟我来。”

　　事情已经发展到了这种地步。琳也别指望用《亚进化》来“指明前路”什么的了。网络封闭根本不完全的这里，兰琳可以通过特殊信道，让龙角兽的人去报案。方舟科技千算万算也料不到在自己眼皮子底下居然还有这种特殊信道的存在吧！

　　兰琳和汪坤皓七拐八绕，藏进了草墙之后。兰琳拿出手机，这里的网络还没有被切断。他打开龙角兽特殊信道，将自己的情况飞快地发了上去，让龙角兽立刻去报警。

　　“真是这样的吗？”龙角兽的“伊卡洛斯”如是回复道。

　　兰琳有些火大，现在是怀疑的时候吗？“当然是，怎么可能有假？！”

　　“伊卡洛斯”没有直接回复兰琳，而是发来了一篇文档，说：“如果真是这样的话，我们几个小时前就知道了。警我们会帮忙报，但你得看看这个。情报的提供者还是上次的那个家伙。”

　　几个小时前就知道了？！怎么可能？这已经不能叫做“情报”，而应该叫做“预言”了吧？！

　　兰琳急不可耐地打开了文档：

　　“上次你们说，你们有个同伴在方舟园区了对吧？

　　“你们最后现在就报警，因为方舟科技换了封测负责人。那个家伙是我上次给你们说的那个大股东——‘大渊’家族的人。按照他们的套路，但凡是知道对他们不利事情的人都会被洗脑。我是指的洗掉记忆。

　　“我听说你们对大渊家族掌握的知识略有了解。既然这样你们大概也就不会怀疑大渊没有能力洗去记忆了吧。

　　“但在你们述诸公权力之前，你们必须了解到，单靠警方的力量很难把‘大渊’家族怎么样。相信我，大渊的恐怖程度远超你们的想象。当然你们可以选择不相信我，但至少不要把报警放在第一选项的位置。

　　“整个方舟园区和外界隔离。在封测其间，园区周围被一圈认知压制带包围着。人一旦进去就会动弹不得，甚至有性命之危。正因如此方舟完全不用担心玩家逃出去的事情。

　　“在方舟园区的这座山上，最近出于英吉利灵暴过境的原因出现了亚空间。‘大渊’家族所拥有的全部知识在那个亚空间里都能找得到——它们被储存在一种玻璃球里。拥有了玻璃球，就拥有了可以和‘大渊’家族平起平坐的知识。

　　“毕竟‘大渊’的知识也是从亚空间玻璃球里剽窃的。

　　“觉得太扯而难以相信吗？你们也可以选择诉诸公权力，但我真的怀疑警察能不能起到什么实质性作用。或者你选择相信我。在这个事件中，只有取得和‘大渊’对等的知识才有可能性命、记忆、人格齐全地逃出方舟的控制。

　　“我会把可能用上的铭文技术誊在下面。”

　　兰琳往下看去，这段文字的最下面记载着“反认知压制”和“短时光影迷彩”的铭文。这已经拉到了最底端。

　　所以说了这么多，这人就是想教唆琳潜进大渊的亚空间去一探究竟。但即便是白痴也知道，这种时候应该求助于警察的吧！

　　但琳在心底里却不觉得求助于警察是个好的选择。一个拥有相力科技的集团，一个完全封闭式的园区，如果方舟真的挡下了警察，兰琳兴许还会说句：“意料之中。”搞不好深入亚空间真的是“性命、记忆、人格齐全地摆脱方舟科技”的唯一方法。

　　他打算试一试。前面也已经说过了，他是那种对自己的生死观念不强的人。

　　“我打算在今晚去看看。”兰琳发道。“如果次日没有在这里说话，你们就报警。”

　　“你还真是敢说啊。那就这样吧。”

　　兰琳退出了信道。

　　方舟、大渊、相力、亚空间……兰琳隐隐感到自己已经把握了这整个方舟园区乱象的脉络。剩下的就只有让时间将一切大白，并保证自己、汪坤皓和这里尽可能多的人，身心健全地逃离大渊和方舟的控制。

　　兰琳抬起眼来，看到汪坤皓正急切地看着他：“怎么样？”

　　“放心吧。”

　　要不要让汪坤皓和自己同行呢？这种可能把命搭进去的勾当……

　　“我有一件事要告诉你。”

----------


## 深天

第一奏
我所拥有的一切
第四章
幽远的最后

　　“我要去！”汪坤皓压低声音道，但决心满满。

　　这已经是兰琳告诉他整件事情的原委之后，汪坤皓第三次表明自己的决定。尽管兰琳还是觉得这家伙没想清楚这意味着什么。

　　“你可能会死的，懂吗？”兰琳说道，“但如果你留在这儿的话，你完全可以坐享其成，而如果你和我一起去是会把命丢掉的！在权衡了两者之后，你依旧坚持你的看法吗？”

　　“坚持，而且琳你好啰嗦。”汪有些嫌弃地说道，“你一直都这么优柔寡断的吗？这不像你。有我在也多一份胜率不是吗？如果是被洗脑之后走出去，那还不如死了算了。”

　　这可真够激进的。不过兰琳自己更激进就是了。

　　也算是个让琳觉得满意地答复了。

　　琳同意了。汪坤皓喜形于色。兰琳觉得这个家伙只是看上了相力理论。

　　没错，为了让汪坤皓全面把握整个情况，兰琳不得不把相力理论，以及龙角兽的真实情况和汪坤皓坦白。在得知相力理论——这种几乎和魔法无异的科技体系存在于世时，兰琳觉得他看到了汪坤皓的瞳孔一下子放大了。尽管汪没有多么表现出来，但琳能感受到汪在尽全力克制自己。

　　他们往酒店走去。

　　路上人很少。兰琳知道他们都在干什么。方舟科技宣布了要洗他们的脑同时还这么放养他们，他们当然是要策划出逃。说不定还会有人反其道而行之，通过出卖一个个出逃小团体来赚取方舟的信任。看来今晚上他们不会缺同伴。

　　只是这些同伴，最后都会被认知压制相阵捕捉罢了。

　　在房间里，兰琳在检查了各种可能的监视监听之后，让汪坤皓先从相力的基础知识开始学，而自己开始制作那两个铭文：“反认识压制”和“短时光影迷彩”铭文。走运的是，这两者对于材料的要求放得很开，前者只需要手电筒，而后者仅要伞。让这两种铭文所需要的能量直接由接触到它们的意志体提供。相当实用。

　　只是铭文图符要比先前那个“空气炮”铭文难画多了。

　　根据介绍，这两种铭文的运作原理都是一样的：开辟一种具有滞留性质的“场”。想要隐身吗？用手电筒照一照自己就行了。想要战胜心理压迫吗？撑开伞保证自己在伞下就行了。

　　前者会将“场”附着在身上，后者则会在伞下形成“场”。

　　以防万一，琳不止给一个电筒和一把伞上了铭文——而是各两个，毕竟连她自己都不确定它们能不能运行。

　　入夜了。兰琳从龙角兽那里收到了两张地图。都是从那不知底细的情报提供者那里发来的。

　　一张是这里的地图，上面标注着亚空间入口，甚至连行动路线都用红线画出来了。另一张是亚空间的地图，三维的，要用特定软件才能打开。那上面标志出了玻璃球的位置。还不止一处！按照她的说法，琳只需要偷出这些玻璃球中的一个就行了吧。

　　入夜了，兰琳和汪淼收拾毕。按照计划，他们将在十点钟出发。

　　凌晨两三点出发也许是个不错的选择，但那时候出逃的人会扎堆，反而更难成功。

　　在探过亚空间之后，兰琳和汪坤皓还要回园区来。如果连玻璃球的内容都没弄明白就贸然逃跑，那运气再好也会栽在方舟科技的手里。就这一点来说，克服自己逃跑的欲望也许才是最大的难关。

　　到十点了，他们带了不少装备，以至于就这么出酒店肯定会有人起疑心。琳和汪坤皓于是用上了光影迷彩铭文。

　　铭文运行得很好。只是要注意不能碰到什么东西。

　　他们穿过螺旋塔后的矮树丛。后墙上的大缺口依旧没有填补。琳按照地图指示的路线，从缺口走了出去，拐进一条荒芜的小道。道路的痕迹几乎要被长草抹杀殆尽，荆棘横过。兰琳几乎不敢相信那人居然知道有这条路……

　　走着走着，突然之间，一道空荡荡的地带横在他们面前。按照地图上的标示，他们已经抵达了认知压迫带的边缘。接下来就是检测“反认知压制”铭文的时候了。

　　等到凌晨的时候，这里应该会有趴一群被认知压制的家伙吧。

　　兰琳和汪坤皓打开雨伞，启动铭文，走进那奇怪的空当地带。起初完全没有感觉，但突然间琳感到伞一沉，伞下的空气里冒着些微的火花。兰琳知道认知压制相阵已经开始了运作。撑着伞走在他前面的汪坤皓突然惨叫一声，手中的滑落，整个人也像伞一样倒在地上。琳冲了过去，用伞罩住汪坤皓的那瞬间，身体陡然一沉……

　　但还不至于被完全封锁住行动。

　　汪的伞被扔在一边，因为没有接触物提供能量而烧了起来。

　　他们走出了认知压制带。铭文所提供的帮助远没有兰琳所设想的那样好。兰琳出了一身的冷汗，而汪坤皓因为不慎暴露在压制带中一次，整个人就像刚刚跑完一千米长跑那般疲惫。

　　无论如何，这是他们第一次成功突破认知压制。

　　兰琳停止了铭文。他们按照地图的指示顺着小道走了下去。

　　兰琳事先有在游戏资料中补过亚空间的知识。亚空间的入口和常识的中的入口有很大区别。当琳透过灌木草叶看到一片被铁丝网围住的空地时，就很确信：那片空地就是亚空间的入口。

　　他们跳到一条小沟里，举起手电筒从上往下照射自己，以此确保光线不会被对方察觉。

　　想要套上四个小时的光影迷彩，只需要用手电筒照射三分钟。但这三分钟对兰琳来说，消耗是巨大的。两次照射下来，琳的身体状况和汪相比几乎没有差别了。

　　兰琳想起了相理论里的一句话：亚人拥有更好的相性和更佳的身体素质。而更加的身体素质不是用于力量压制，而是扛住相力反噬。

　　今天他算是结结实实体验了一把什么叫做相力反噬。

　　套上光影迷彩的他们轻轻松松就绕过了岗哨，走到了空地的中央。

　　整个空间不令人注意地扭动了几下，月光黯淡，恍若霎时投进漆黑的潭水般，四下猛地一黑。然后慢慢地，些微的光芒渐渐浮现，微微闪动……

　　琳和汪坤皓来到一座巨大的房间中，徒然四壁，漆黑一片。空气中浮动着些微的莹亮颗粒，萤火虫般照亮着有限的地带。

　　慢慢地，兰琳和汪坤皓的眼睛适应了气若游丝的光线。

　　现在最要紧的任务，是赶紧按照地图的标记拿了玻璃球就走。

　　在游戏《亚进化》中也有着类似于“亚空间”的概念。游戏里的“亚空间”就是副本——玩家刷图练级的地方。在那里面，怪物是绝对少不了的。兰琳而如果是以人类之身的话，就算碰上了最低级怪物也完全不是对手。

　　按照兰琳的理解，既然这里已经有地图这一类东西了，那就代表这里的怪物已经被‘大渊’家族的清理过了。

　　但这也不代表这里绝对安全。先不说里面可能有的陷阱，就算迷路了也足够致命了，而且没人知道“大渊”会不会大半夜的来巡视一圈 。

　　那就赶快行动。

　　兰琳闭上左眼，打开手机，将亮度调到最小。但就算这样盯着手机看还是刺痛无比。他打开亚空间地图，找到离入口最近的玻璃球储藏点，记住了路线，关掉手机，再睁开左眼。

　　这样做可以让眼睛尽快适应黑暗，但琳的眼前依旧有好久好久都没化开的黑团。

　　“这里就是真正的亚空间吗？”汪坤皓看着四周写满古奥文字的墙壁，似乎入了迷。

　　“对啊，赶紧行动吧，没人知道这儿会冒出什么东西来。”

　　兰琳走出房间的门。视野霎时放大了成千上万倍。在无数萤火的照耀下，一条钢铁通道在兰琳面前笔直地向前铺展开去。在道路的两旁是巨大无朋的储藏缸，一座又一座，一直延伸到荧光照不亮的地方。兰琳和汪坤皓按照这条通道走去。他们惊呆了，这座亚空间的景象就算是在梦里也难得一见。

　　兰琳看着脚下的这条路笔直地指向黑暗，恍惚间，水平的道路垂直了起来，而他在一步一步向深渊进发。

　　琳往下看了眼，深黑一片……掉下去大概就真的玩完了吧。

　　他们沿着这条通路前进着，按照地图的指示，这条笔直的道路会很长，连他自己都不知道走了多久。看着几乎没有什么区分度的景象，兰琳渐渐出了冷汗。

　　他该不会在一个巨大的圆环上兜圈子吧？！

　　走在这几乎没有尽头的路上，兰琳渐渐有了和受到认知压制时一样的感觉。绝望的气息从心底上升，涌上咽喉，渗进四肢，让周身有如注铅般沉重。而这时的汪坤皓已经在喘着粗气。

　　这时在萤火所能照亮的最远的位置，道路的分叉终于投进了视野。看到分叉路正一点一点向自己靠近。兰琳松了口气，几乎是小跑地走了过去。

　　在亚空间里行动，真是比在认知压制下行动好不到哪儿去。

　　走过分叉口，很快，一面大得根本看不见边际的墙壁徐徐出现在眼前，通道尽头那墙壁上的门，就像一个小污点般不起眼……萤火、广大到近乎无限的空间、无尽的死寂，以及无法穿透的黑暗，就像天空中的大金字塔压迫着汪坤皓和兰琳的神经。

　　穿过巨墙上的门，通道一拐，开始螺旋式下降。他们来到一座巨大的天井中。这条路的尽头就是玻璃球的储藏点。但他们看不到终点——整个天井中浮动着一层乳白色的浓雾，让兰琳感到很不好受。

　　兰琳和汪坤皓顺着道路往下走，步入了浓雾的笼罩区。万幸的是浓雾对人体并没有产生影响。但兰琳有种奇怪的感觉——汪坤皓也有，他们感觉自己好像脱了光了衣服站在风中一样。尽管衣襟没有被吹动，但他们真真切切地感受到了风的存在，而他们并不知道这意味着什么。

　　他们沿着这螺旋下降的道路走了足足有二十多分钟才到尽头。

　　所谓的尽头，就是天井的底部。

　　地图显示，他们要找的东西就在前方。在这一大片平地上，一个基座在正中央突起。基座之上放的，正是那个“储存着所有相力知识”的玻璃球。

　　琳警觉地撑开伞，启动铭文。这样广阔的地方凭空出现一个基座显然不正常。从他对于这类似桥段的认识出发，必然会有陷阱机关这一类的东西。

　　兰琳把神经绷到最紧，走了过去，但什么也没有发生。他捧起玻璃球，装进背包里。而这时基座上又出现了另一个玻璃球。

　　尽管兰琳有点懵，但按照那个来历不明的情报提供者所述，他只需要搞到一个玻璃球就行了吧。拿到了玻璃球，他们立即原路返回。

　　一切都很正常，除了那被风吹拂的奇怪感觉。

　　不知道是不是因为他们带走了玻璃球的缘故，天井里的奇怪风感变得更加剧烈了。假如这是真的风，那么大概他们已经被吹得要扶着栏杆前进了吧。

　　但陡然之间，奇怪的风停止了。

　　还没等兰琳稍稍庆幸一下，身后的汪坤皓突然倒抽一口凉气，扯了扯兰琳的衣角。他转过头去。

　　一瞬之间，兰琳大脑里嗡地一下一片空白，头重脚轻，险些跌在地上晕过去。尖叫卡在嗓子眼。全身就像被施了定身术一样动弹不得。

　　一棵无比巨大的“树”悄无声息地填满了这天井。

　　借着粉尘荧光，琳看到的是一棵怎样的树啊！那简直不能被称作是“树”。这棵巨树的树根仿佛被拔了出来，换成一条条蟒蛇般的触手，占满了整个底部平地，蠕动着，仿佛一地的巨型蚯蚓。腥气冲天的粘液盖满表面，闪动着晶光。

　　在那一地的巨蟒之上，是一根六人合抱粗细的“树干”。全是筋肉，扭曲的脉络间长着网球大小的眼珠，仿佛是一座画满了扭曲人脸的巨大图腾。一道裂口版的巨嘴竖着长在树干正中央，钢针一样的牙齿密密麻麻长得满嘴都是。这棵树的树干顶着一头密密麻麻无可计数的粗长触手，触手的末端又分出许多许多的小触手丫杈，几乎要延伸到天井侧边的通路上！

　　这就是亚空间给他们的见面礼？一棵庞大而恶心无比的“肉树”？！这是个什么东西？！

　　汪坤皓压低声音催促兰琳赶紧走，但琳已经被吓懵了。汪不得不用手指头猛戳兰琳的腰。琳一惊，回过神来，身子猛地一抽……

　　汪看到树干上一只眼睛猛地盯到他们身上，他感觉他们已经被发现了。汪希望这只是自己的幻觉，这只是自己的幻觉……因为如果真是这样，他们已经可以想想以怎样的姿势来迎接那一嘴钢针般的细牙了。

　　他们低着头，尽自己最大的努力走着。极力压制着自己想要甩开双腿一口气奔出去的冲动。他们不能跑，动作幅度一旦过大而惊动了它他们必死无疑。看看那嘴密密麻麻的细牙吧，吃素的不可能有那么恐怖的牙齿！

　　兰琳突然闪电般地想到了什么：

　　光影迷彩的效力还没过，他们对巨树是隐身的！

　　只要他们注意不要发出明显的动静，不要碰到树冠的触手，就有百分百的把握溜出去。

　　那只“盯着”他们的眼睛看向别处了。

　　如此近距离地通过一堆数不胜数的触手，任何时候都不会是个轻松事。兰琳和汪坤皓几乎是后背贴着墙移动着。毒蛇簇一般的触手仿佛随时都会抵到他们身上……

　　只要再走过一个圈就是出口了！

　　琳和汪坤皓调动全身的每一个细胞，尽可能快速地向出口移动。

　　突然之间，毫无征兆地。巨树突然一摇，那尽是触手的巨大树冠一鼓作气压到了他们身上。琳浑身上下全被冰冷而柔韧的触感覆盖了。树冠好不容易摆正了位置，紧随其后的却是一阵能让人血液凝固的尖叫。

　　已经没必要再遮遮掩掩的了，跑吧！

　　兰琳和汪坤皓发了疯一般向前冲去，鞋底一声又一声地重重撞击在钢铁地板上，每一声都在提醒着巨树这里有人。伴随着一声恐怖的呼号，兰琳听到什么东西被嗖地一声举起。

　　从树冠里突然伸出一根烟囱一样的触手，鞭子一样抽打下来，抽到身后的通路上。钢铁的地板被抽成两截，巨大的震动从脚底下穿过，琳几乎跌到在地。而这时，又一根硕长的触手扬上了天空……

　　抽落。再度撞击在通道上。这一次，整个空间都在震动。

　　兰琳和汪冲出了天井。门很小，尽管他们知道那棵巨树绝对过不来，但仍旧在疯了一般飞奔着。

　　尖嚎霎时响彻整个空间。

　　汪向好、身后看去，但见那巨树正像章鱼一样从狭窄的门洞挤过来……一旦那怪物挤过来了，只有一个岔路口的笔直通路就是一个纯粹竞速的地方！

　　他们根本没多少胜算能跑赢一个一栋楼高，长着十几米长触手的庬然大物。唯一的希望就是趁着这家伙还在挤过来时尽可能地把距离拉开。

　　琳感到自己的胸口就像马达一样在震动着，肺像泵一样吞吐着空气，一股血腥味在喉管中翻腾。双腿因为乳酸的灼烧而几乎感觉不到肌肉的运动。不只是双腿，还有手臂、后背、全身，都仿佛被乳酸点燃了。在最原始恐惧的追逐下，他们所做的一切努力都成为了一种本能。

　　他感觉乳酸已经要将神经烧断了！

　　他们又冲过一道门，冲进最初的那个房间里。转瞬之间，万物堕进漆黑的湖水中，又霎时被点亮。兰琳和汪坤皓的脚踩到了松软的菜地上，坚持着向前跑了一段，跑进小沟，停下，从未像这样渴望氧气过。

　　这一路的飞奔，几乎要了两人的命。但好歹是把玻璃球搞到了——那个虽说不知道是怎么回事，但贮存着和大渊家族对等知识的玻璃球。

　　如果不是因为有岗哨，兰琳和汪坤皓真想坐在草地上大笑一场。从那巨树的眼皮子底下死里逃生，这件事琳觉得自己可以吹一辈子。

　　他们沿着原路回去了，认知压制相阵要了他们最后的一点力气。回到酒店倒头就睡。这个时候，正是玩家逃跑大部队集结的时候……

----------


## 深天

第一奏
我所拥有的一切
第五章
踏入极深之处
　　
　　他知道：今天晚上从方舟园区里会跑出许多许多人。如果这些人中有一人跑出去，会给他带来很大的麻烦。
　　
　　但他并不困扰。
　　
　　在这个时间点上，认知压制相阵里大概已经捕获了不少人了吧。
　　
　　现在是凌晨一点了，他守在大门口。在他面前是一望无际的挪威森林，随山势起伏，仿佛大海起了波涛。他身后是大渊家族的别墅，和深黑色的背景站成一体。大渊家族的别墅选址很糟糕，就连本人他都不羞于承认：这座奢华的建筑修得前不着村后不着店。如果说别墅选址要有一个反面教科书的话，那非这座别墅莫属。倘若有人在人迹罕至的地方碰到这样一座别墅，大概会以为里面住着巫师吧。
　　
　　他在等人。如果运气不好，他可能会在这里等到三点多。
　　
　　这个时节的挪威，气温真不怎么讨人欢喜，尤其是在深夜。
　　
　　但他依旧觉得身上发热，便脱去了上衣。
　　
　　他是一只北极狐。

　　但同时也是人类。

　　他这副形貌让人分辨不出他是北极狐的拟人化，还是人的北极狐化。

　　他是大渊家族的总长，宪.艾斯法尔。
　　
　　雪白而松绒的毛皮覆盖全身，一双幽蓝色的眼睛犹似在喷吐着冰焰。貌如其人，宪可以成为天使但转瞬之间也可以化身恶魔，这完全取决于站在自己面对的是谁——是亚人，还是人类。
　　
　　但他今晚要面对的，既不是亚人，也不是旧人。
　　
　　而是居住在挪威森林的独角兽。
　　
　　这些独角兽绝不是通常意义上的“独角兽”——或者干脆一点：他们不是独角兽，而是几乎可以和大自然本身平起平坐的存在体——他们甚至不属于地球，不属于任何星球，不属于这个宇宙。他们来自宇宙大爆炸之前的“上一纪”，而将自己自诩为纯洁高贵的生物是他们的风俗。他们是“独角兽”，从属于挪威森林深处的势力“圣域森林”。

　　至少他们自己是这么说的。
　　
　　宪对于这些“独角兽”有万般说不出来的滋味。
　　
　　圣域森林对征服世界什么的从不感兴趣，他们在乎的只有因果律，他们存在的意义就是调停因果律，确保宇宙不会所谓的“下行”。
　　
　　和这种已入神境的意志体合作，让宪有一种被推上祭坛的感觉。
　　
　　他微微有些瑟缩，但一身白毛和衣物难受的摩擦让他打消了穿衣的念头。因为许多亚人身体被毛，所以按照亚人标准来说，半裸没什么不雅的。
　　
　　但为了御寒，他还是启动了热量隔绝相式。效果显著。
　　
　　他突然想到了什么：圣域森林就是《大典》的编纂方。
　　
　　尽管宪第一次听到这些生物如此“瞎掰”时，他根本不相信，但这是好多年前的事情了。在他目睹了一些奇迹之后，现在的他可是对这些“瞎掰”深信不疑了呢。
　　
　　宪到现在还记得自己第一次接触《大典》时，那种兴奋和不敢相信。尽管大渊整整花了六个世纪才翻译了三个篇章——在总计2718章面前简直可以忽略不计，但这三个篇章却已经让亚人拥有建立空间、无限化能源和创生物质的能力。
　　
　　而以上三种，已经在亚人社会完成了大规模工业化。
　　
　　试想，仅仅三章就让亚人社会拥有这样恐怖的实力，那么掌握了2718章的圣域森林该是步入了怎样的境界?
　　
　　就算圣域宣称自己掌握了世界所有真理，他也不会意外。
　　
　　但这些还不算惊人的地方。宪一直有个观点：“惊人的必然是不可理喻的”，按照这句话的标准，圣域森林绝对可以列入“惊人”的范畴内。
　　
　　这些圣域“独角兽”表现得像根本没有私欲一样。他们将2718个篇章的知识存入无数个光圭球，将光圭球放进无数个亚空间，再让亚空间入口在地球的各个地方随机出现。只要是能对付得了亚空间的意志体，都有资格获得加密后的终极知识。于是各方面远优于人类的亚人中的其中一员，在百余年前误入了亚空间，并侥幸得到了光圭球。

　　这个亚人，就是大渊的创始人，戈.艾斯法尔。

　　而戈也同样侥幸地走上一条正确的道路。
　　
　　这条路，整个大渊家族薪火相传，走到今天。
　　
　　“为寰球的亚人提供知识和庇护。”
　　
　　但如果仅仅是要提供“知识和庇护”，宪也完全不用和圣域森林合作。严丝合缝的运作体系和差距断崖的相力科技，足以让大渊在旧人面前游刃有余。但现在，大渊有了庇护以外的新职责：完成全人类的亚进化大业。
　　
　　几个世纪了，亚人只能生活在霓虹的阴影下，用障眼法瞒过亲人，像个骗子一样度过一生。身为大渊家族的大当家，宪从小就接受这方面的教育，所以再熟悉不过了。宪不属于愤青一类，但这如同诅咒一般的命运也能让他捶胸顿足。人类在城市的街道上行走，要带上无形的面具；而亚人在城市的街道上行走，则必须要带上真正的面具——光影迷彩。只有这样亚人才能得到像普通人一样的待遇，而不是当做动物被囚禁，当做怪物被猎杀。

　　更重要的是，亚人不弱！

　　没错的，全球亚人的总数加起来也不过五百万人，在六十亿人类面前，几乎是沧海一粟。但是无尽的质能、篡改法则的相力，还有铭文科技、大灵协议。只要大渊愿意，将全世界划归亚人统治不费吹灰之力。

　　但引发杀戮并不是大渊的初衷。如果能够完成全人类的进化，并诱发几个关键性的事件模糊国界线，并同时让大渊成为“正义的化身”。那么不仅可以保证征服的顺利进行，更可以保证日后统治的稳定。这一切，只需要一把钥匙。

　　《亚进化》将成为这把钥匙。

　　但这把钥匙插得很紧，锁很坚，想要转动钥匙只靠大渊的腕力远远不够。他还需要一份助力，一份来自圣域森林的助力。这份助力是如此关键，以至于成败的一半都取决于这份助力。

　　以至于他，这最为尊贵的北极狐亚人要亲自顶着寒风站在大门口，恭候圣域独角兽的光临。

　　在隔热相式的协助下，他那一身厚毛的功效渐渐显现出来。他不冷了——整个人像泡在温泉里一样，认知也好像被这一片温热烤化了，上下眼皮仿佛有了磁力。他越来越睁不开眼睛，于是索性闭一会儿，结果差点没摔下去。

　　总长总有处理不完的事情，亚人的总长更是如此。他都不知道自己几天没合眼。真要继续这么下去，他的寿命应该比一只真正的北极狐长不到哪里去了。

　　宪捏了捏鼻梁根。转过身去，打算让仆人候着，自己趁着这点时间小憩一会儿。
　　
　　而这时，一个清灵的声音从他背后传了出来，仿佛发自耳边又仿佛发自深潭，像在歌咏又像在怒斥，喜悦之中却处处展露哀伤。这几乎不可能来自一个生物的嗓音只说了两个字：

　　“合作？”

　　其实宪也不能确定这声音的语气。他只是近乎直觉地认为这是一个疑问——说不定这个直觉正是来自于声音的发出者。这大概和狼族亚人的“觉知传输”是一个原理吧。

　　他转过身来……虽然这种情况很尴尬，但大渊的总长不以为意。他优雅地转过身去，做得就像刚才只是在四处张望一样。他鞠了一躬说道：

　　“欢迎。”

　　礼毕，他抬眼看去。本以为自己会看到一个丑陋的外星人或者是风度翩翩的美男子，但他都错了。

　　眼前的这个存在体（姑且叫存在体吧，宪也不知道这家伙是生物还是灵体），有着一个七岁小孩的身体尺寸，像是一位赤身裸体的龙族亚人，身体像果冻一样透明，像萤火虫一样泛光，左胸位置看得见血红的心脏在跳动，一双金色的眼睛仿佛宝石在燃烧。祂看上去很娇弱，但宪再站他面前，就仿佛一只麻雀面对着百万天使大军。

　　一时间，这个大渊的总长竟然有些不知所措。

　　于是“独角兽”开口了：

　　“泛晴川。”

　　没有任何动作和表情作为配料，光是祂的声音就已经拥有足够的侵彻力……

　　这是祂在自我介绍。

　　“理龙。”充满神性的声音飘荡在空中。这应该是祂的种族。

　　说完，祂沉默了，沉默了许久，一直到宪发觉对方在等他的答复。这是总长头一次犯了这么严重的礼节错误。宪赶紧回答道：

　　“宪·艾斯法尔。北极狐亚人。大渊总长。”

　　再说这句话的时候，宪带了颤音。但“理龙”无动于衷，不只是没听到，还是不介意，或者说是懒得介意。

　　宪又轻鞠一躬，道：“请随我来。”

　　在宪的带领下，他们穿过了荧光照耀下的大渊花园。倘若是常人看来，这里不是“简直”而是“就是”仙境。但泛晴川的眼中没有一点波澜。当然，这一点宪是不会知道的——有个恒星一般的存在体跟在身后，他已经把全部心思都投入到如何对付这家伙上。

　　大概是想彰显自己不是那么慌乱吧，宪在带路时头也不回地说道：“大渊和圣域森林之间的一切事宜都已经谈妥，请问您此行的目的是？”

　　“确认。”犹若发自神口的声音说道。听到这声音，宪立即怂了半截。

　　“确认？”

　　“确认，”泛晴川的声音音量很正常，却给人一种要掀翻整座别墅的感觉，“从你确认，确认大渊。确认人类亚进化与宇宙上行的同一性。确认是传统。确认是仪式，见证者睁开双眸的仪式。”

　　祂说话的字量远超宪的预期。让宪的最后一点底气也被卷得一点不剩。

　　泛晴川的意思就是要他把计划再讲一遍，好来迎合他们的传统，是这样的吧……

　　按照平常的做法。这大渊的总长应该边走就边讲开了。但现在的他，双唇仿佛黏住了，脑海里飞快地盘算着怎样才能把他的计划以最简短的形式交代出来。他自己都知道自己慌得就像一个被盯上的猎物，他讨厌极了自己这个样子，但本能和内分泌腺让他事与愿违。

　　他们走进别墅，穿过走廊，来到装潢奢华的洽谈室内。

　　如果此时正下着小雨，这间洽谈室会变得很妙的。厚重的暗红色窗帘，垂着金色流苏。窗帘上、厚如草地的地毯上、深红色墙纸上，都用烫金的花纹留下优雅的图案。一面墙做成了书柜的模样，宽大而典雅的书背闪动着金光，从左下角一直跳动到右上方。两个小沙发围着壁炉摆放。壁炉里，高级苹果木正烧灼出芬芳。

　　泛晴川对这里没有一点表示。而宪也因为祂的在场而觉得这一切都无所谓了。

　　他们落座。宪真是不自在到了极点，一想到自己要在这么封闭的空间中，和一个浑身上下都是神性的家伙共处一室，而自己还要把整个计划重新讲一遍，他真不知道自己是该咒骂圣域的“人事部”，还是应该埋怨圣域那杀千刀的“传统”。

　　算了，不想了。宪在担心泛晴川能够窥见他的想法。

　　拿出点大渊总长的熟练来，开始吧。

　　“那么，我开始了吧？”

　　泛晴川点了点头。

　　“整个计划其实很简单，”宪终于拿出了点大渊总长的气概来，说道，“让游戏在全世界范围内普及，奠定全球亚进化所必要的文化基础。然后以游戏眼镜为基点，诱发玩家亚进化。”

　　他说罢看向泛晴川一眼。这条理龙只是轻轻地点了下头。

　　要不是北极狐没法出汗，他现在早该冒了一身冷汗了。

　　宪鼓起勇气，继续说道：“但有一点需要强调，那就是不论这款游戏再怎么厉害，还是会有不少人老死不碰《亚进化》。这时候就需要大渊另行启动相阵，对这一部分人进行强制的亚进化。

　　“但这个计划可能不需要实行，因为当亚进化控制了百分之七十的人口时，剩下的人类会近乎自发地进行亚进化。正所谓‘社会舆论’和‘文化氛围’。”
　　
　　说完这么长的一段话，宪真心佩服自己。

　　大概就这些了，您可以离开了吧……

　　但这时泛晴川开口了：“这些就是计划的全貌？”

　　“是……是的。”宪说这话时打抖了。他真是连扇自己耳光的心都有了。

　　“倘若计划失败？”泛晴川简洁地说道。

　　听到对方这么问他，宪犹如感到一道惊雷炸响，正中他的天灵盖。失败？拥有大渊的科技和军队，拥有圣域森林的助力，全人类亚进化的计划竟然还有失败的可能性吗？宪不是“一时”语塞，而是“彻底”语塞了——他根本没有考虑过这种情况。

　　他对挫败这类情况考虑，也不过停留在“大众对《亚进化》文化推广的抵触情绪”上。而他对这种情况的考虑也很简单：造化弄人，《亚进化》里的文化像极了旧人社会里的某个亚文化。只要大渊肯装出和他们一伙的模样，这些“兽迷”是很乐意为大渊埋单的。

　　这对于已经玩了几百年权术的大渊亚人帝国而言，简直不费吹灰之力。

　　所以如果失败了，让这些所谓的“兽迷”埋单就行了吧！

　　但想到办法是一回事，组织成语言又是另一回事。宪过了差不多五分钟才说出话来——他本可以更快，但因为害怕泛晴川面露愠色而加快组织语言的速度，反而搞得自己更慢了。

　　宪最终还是把话说了出来：“把‘兽迷’推上去。”

　　泛晴川不信任地蹙了蹙额：“行之有效？”

　　宪懵了一下，这是圣域森林盟友第一次表露不信任之情。而他打出百分之两百的精神也要打消对方的忧虑：“大渊没有经验，但操纵旧人团体易如反掌。”

　　泛晴川闭上眼睛说道：“太自信。”

　　这句话由这种级别的生物，以神一般的声音说出来，让宪霎时感到自己就像一个被父母训斥的小孩。

　　自从见面直到现在，宪似乎没让这位来客有一丝的宽慰，反倒留足了负面印象。尽管他和泛晴川的共处时间绝对称不上多长，但他已经快失去耐心了。

　　“因果能破坏最完美的计划，能让最强大的力量倒下，”泛晴川的那神异的声音说道，“确保退路是保证不被因果利剑所伤的最坚后盾。你的后盾？”

　　“拥有相力科技加持的大渊军团？”

　　这个浑身散发神光的生物摇了摇头。

　　“强制全人类进化的全球级相阵？”

　　泛晴川依旧摇头否定。

　　“那么……让圣域森林出手相救？”

　　泛晴川没有任何表示。或者说是宪看走眼了？宪看到祂的嘴角一翘……这是在嘲笑他吗？

　　又是摇头。

　　宪这下是真的慌乱了。一个又一个名词飞快地从他脑海中闪过……他想要得到的答复是哪一个？退路吗？是该发生怎样的事情，才能让《亚进化》和大渊停摆？难道说祂指的只是发生在方舟科技园区的事情吗？

　　那有什么好慌乱的！就算一千个玩家跑出去一个，大渊也有上百万种方法让他闭嘴……

　　虽然这种疑虑在宪看来简直有些弱智，但他还是问了：“您指的是发生在方舟科技园区里的事情吗？”

　　本以为他会得到泛晴川的否定，但对方竟然点头了。

　　这让宪一阵窃喜：看来“独角兽”也没有厉害到哪里去。于是他讲了起来：

　　“方舟科技园区所发生的事情，您完全不用担心。就算有玩家跑出去了，我们也有完全的把握让他们保持静默。更何况那里现在的情况正是我们大渊一手操纵形成的，这只是计划的一部分。”

　　见泛晴川微微点头，宪更高兴了，涛涛不绝了起来：

　　“那所谓的方舟科技，最开始的时候不过是一家根本没有人知道的公司，自然就成了我们委托制作《亚进化》的理想对象。大渊也可以选择自行创立一个公司，但如果这样做就会多出许多直接联系。亚人社会的一条基本原则，就是和传统社会的瓜葛越少越好。

　　“于是我们选择了方舟科技来充当我们的傀儡。但要让方舟科技老老实实扮演傀儡角色未免有些太过难为他们了，虽然他们只是一群连游戏功能都掌握不了的小角色。为了大大增强方舟对大渊的依赖程度，才有了今天的这一幕。”

　　这恍若沐浴在神光之中的生物闭上了眼睛，叹了口气道：“后盾？”

　　后盾？“兽迷。”宪不假思索地答道。

　　“一千玩家，假若兽迷其中？”

　　宪再一次懵了。因为他实在想不出有没有兽迷在这里面有什么关系。就算有，也不过是一颗风中的火星，吹拂即灭。宪真不清楚祂想要表达什么。据说圣域森林的有窥探因果律的能力，难道说这个家伙看到了什么？

　　宪久久没说话——他压根不知道应该怎样回应眼下的状况。最后，泛晴川睁开眼，打破了沉寂：
　　
　　“足够了。”

　　祂说罢便起身来。什么足够了？宪看着祂奇怪的举动，如堕五里雾中。泛晴川朝他微微鞠了一躬，似乎要就此告辞。

　　“要走了吗？”宪问道。

　　“嗯，我所想要确认的已经全部确认完毕了，已经没有留在这里的必要了。”

　　宪听罢，本想也站起身来送泛晴川出别墅去。结果却只见一阵耀光的白雾升腾，随着雾气的消散而不见了踪影。

　　半晌，宪迟迟没有反应过来眼前的情况。

　　霎时间，就像从狭窄的通道挤到了一望无垠的草原之上一样，那先前被“独角兽”夺走的底气和耐力仿佛在一瞬之间都回到了自己身上。泛晴川一走，他仿佛是临刑的死刑犯突然被宣告无罪释放一样。巨大的自由扑面而来，让他感到鼻腔里一冲，几乎要流出点什么东西出来。

　　结束了！

　　那颗“恒星”离开了！

　　他干脆大大地摊在小沙发上。瞬间失去压力的思维似乎已经不想再去思考什么“话中深意”。此时的他只想着最后确认一遍方舟那边的情况，然后美美地睡上一觉。对什么兽迷或者什么能“阻碍计划进行”的事情全然没有关心。

　　他合上了眼，本打算简短地打个盹来犒劳自己，结果却不想真的睡着了。

　　这大概是宪·艾斯法尔头一回没有按照自己的计划行动，也是头一回这么狼狈地睡着吧……

----------


## 云之雪狼

瞧瞧我看到了什麼！一只野生的糾結姐！乃居然……【一臉惶恐】

----------


## 深天

> 瞧瞧我看到了什麼！一只野生的糾結姐！乃居然……【一臉惶恐】


我怎么啦，我怎么啦，合着兽圈我没法混是吧？死酱油混圈连头像都不上传还装地瓜，合着你不被烤就过不去是吧。

还有啊，暑假去大小说平台打打不？一起走不？

----------


## 云之雪狼

【手動滑稽】我倒是覺得吧，參加各種比賽能得到的鍛煉並不是那麼多，尤其是全國性平台的大型比賽。對於我們這種新手而言，還是投投稿啊，寫點公眾號軟文啊，更容易成長成為高手
要不……一起來投稿？

----------


## 深天

我打算去大网站写写。打比赛这种事情没多求。听说主动投稿出版的几率几乎为零呢。

你现在在给公众号写文？具体写些什么呢？

----------


## 深天

> 【手動滑稽】我倒是覺得吧，參加各種比賽能得到的鍛煉並不是那麼多，尤其是全國性平台的大型比賽。對於我們這種新手而言，還是投投稿啊，寫點公眾號軟文啊，更容易成長成為高手
> 要不……一起來投稿？


我打算去大网站写写。打比赛这种事情没多求。听说主动投稿出版的几率几乎为零呢。

你现在在给公众号写文？具体写些什么呢？

----------


## 云之雪狼

哈，因為考研什麼都沒寫啦，然後到現在都還沒恢復過來。我準備今後還是好好寫故事，將來做一個有用的人（獸）

----------


## KnowledgeMixing

纠结姐还是没有合适的方法完成这篇文章吗 :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 深天

> 纠结姐还是没有合适的方法完成这篇文章吗


我不知道该怎么说。不同于马圈，兽圈的精神内核，我发现自己提炼不出来。面对兽圈，我发现这个圈子，似乎只是建立在对形体的喜爱之上，仅此而已，而这是没法作为主旨加以歌颂的。

我现在的阶段，说是挖掘兽圈精神，倒不如说是在制造兽圈精神。而当我终于制造出来时，我提起武器，一路狂奔着冲向敌人时，却发现自己甚至看不清敌人的模样。

大纲我已经换了好几个，其间有一段无论如何也找不到感觉的时候，心中没有任何动力，我甚至怀疑自己有轻度抑郁。太痛苦了，没有抱有同等深度思考的人与我交流，我也看不到任何新的，关于这方面的深度思考的痕迹，唯一几个我所知道的兽圈里最可能有这等思考的人，我却发现自己没有契机，甚至没有资格与他们交谈。

在兽圈里，我是所有人的陌生人。向大大们开口交流兽圈内核，谈论可谓奇怪的话题，我甚至觉得自己厚颜无耻。

但这条路还是要走下去，尽管很痛苦。这也许是黎明前的最黑暗，谁知道？但作为一个陌生人，痛饮苦水并不断地走下去，也是我现阶段唯一的选择了。

----------


## KnowledgeMixing

我一直都很喜欢这种宇宙设定，灵子、亚进化和相科技什么的，我最近也在开辟另外的宇宙，虽然说不上同道中人（兽）但是加油啊纠结姐，我看好你！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 狼王白牙

哎哎，原来被叫着纠结姐 ：3 

发现论坛上的文章不见了，如果是以前大概会怒了。不过如果这里有谁去替公众号写文，
或是与大型阅读网站签了约，由于发布合同的关系而抹掉了其他地方的文章，
那我们还会感到沾了光呢。

我常用的阅读软件是网易云阅读，上头有几千字计费的小说区，看看圈子里谁先去赚取真实的稿费吧。
听说还有起点作家的其它签约网站，没去过呢。

----------


## 深天

> 哎哎，原来被叫着纠结姐 ：3 
> 
> 发现论坛上的文章不见了，如果是以前大概会怒了。不过如果这里有谁去替公众号写文，
> 或是与大型阅读网站签了约，由于发布合同的关系而抹掉了其他地方的文章，
> 那我们还会感到沾了光呢。
> 
> 我常用的阅读软件是网易云阅读，上头有几千字计费的小说区，看看圈子里谁先去赚取真实的稿费吧。
> 听说还有起点作家的其它签约网站，没去过呢。


把这上面的文章全部删除，是为了回炉。“用更好的版本来替代它”，大概就是这个意思。之于因合同抹掉其他地方的文章，完全不是这么回事。

只是我自作主张罢了。把失败作挂在这里，实在是煞风景。

不过现在已经没有这个问题了，重制版已经出来了，第一奏预计在九月末就会完工。现在保持着平均每日四千余字爬着进度，向着长篇大赏的目标前进。

----------


## icarus

喝！元老级读者在此(｢･ω･)｢纠酱颠三倒四的写了好多次，总是觉得达不到目的，推翻重写已经是家常便饭了。。。但是这样真的好么。。。

----------


## 深天

> 喝！元老级读者在此(｢･ω･)｢纠酱颠三倒四的写了好多次，总是觉得达不到目的，推翻重写已经是家常便饭了。。。但是这样真的好么。。。


安心吧，这回去参赛，要是断更是要被臭骂的。以前一直有自视过高的问题，现在好的多啦。

----------


## 狼王白牙

*在此颁发文学创作勋章于深天。

理由为在SF轻小说网站发表5片以上长篇小说达到4万5千字。*

目前时代趋势改变。我想狼之乐园的角色也应该做个细微调整。
我不再纠结于是否会员一定要把作品放到论坛上，
即使是公开网站的参赛作品也应该给予奖励。
当然最基本的条件还是作者本兽必须贴个一些来，我们才会知道有这部作品。

《亚进化》的背景是超级虚拟世界的时空，我猜兽迷们反而无法操纵真正的角色吧，
就好比在现实世界中超级球迷是否自己能打出全垒打一样道理。
我怀疑VR技术的极致，就是与神经的连接，然而不是可以死无限多次，
如果在VR中死了，现实中的大脑也会送出信号导致VR使用者的死亡。

这个想法给了我另外一个思考，为什么一定要靠近圈子的内核呢？
光是添砖加瓦，在外层欣赏并提出鼓励已经是很足够的贡献了。

深天看到的是大型活动的热切，我看到的是新手们的踏出第一步，然后慢慢进步。
何况，为什么一定要与三次元结合才叫”圈子“，喜欢画图或喜欢写作难道不能宅吗？
如果只买得起廉价打字电脑，为什么非要买不便宜的装扮然后买不便宜的机票与入场券？

加油吧。期待SF轻小说可以得奖。

----------


## KnowledgeMixing

突然间又看见以前那些熟悉的名称，还有熟悉的设定回来了 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## KnowledgeMixing

话说纠结姐用sf来“自我催稿”会不会有点压力大？

----------

